# Watbekleidungsthread



## Stingray

Immer wieder kommt hier die Frage "Welche Wathose, welche Watjacke oder was tragt ihr drunter.
Also postet doch mal was ihr bei der Silberjagd anzieht.
Dabei können gerne positive und negative Erfahrungen mit eingebracht werden. Erfahrungen vom alten Thread sind hier Der Watbekleidungsthread aufgeführt  .

Eingetragen wird z.B.
- Wathose 
- Watjacke 
- Watschuhe
- Handschuhe
- Watgürtel
- Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht
- Watweste
_________________________________________


*Wathosen*

*Scierra :*

*-Blackwater Pro ( in "Short" )* (Goeddoek)
- *Neopren Tundra *(marioschreiber)
- (Dienststelle-Ast) Modell ?
- *Blackwater *(gofishing)
- *Blackwater Pro (Füsslinge) *+ Watgürtel Haselgrove Neopren (Wombat)
- *Neopren Tundra (Füsslinge) *+ WatgürtelHaselgrove Neopren(Wombat)
- *Tundra *(htp55)
- *Tundra* ist prima. ( Pikepauly )
- *Tundra *Neopren, wird nur noch fürs Belly genutzt + Watgürtel Simms Neopren ( Maddin )
- *Tundra* mit füsslingen im Winter (Havorred01 )
- *Blackwater* im Frühjahr Sommer Herbst ( Havorred01 )
- *Tundra* mit Füsslingen + Watgürtel Eigenbau aus Tragegurt, funzt prächtig ( Kay )
- *MBQ * ( JunkieXL )
- *Blackwater* ( Angler0507 )



*Orvis :* 

- *Stillwater* ( Juletrae )
- *Gore Tex *(Ulrich Köper) Modell ?
- *Silverlabel stocking foot LL* Gravelguards (no name) und watgürtel (no name) wurden als Zugabe mitgeliefert. ( Hardi )
- Atmungsaktive. Keine Probleme bisher (2 Jahre im Einsatz) ( Broder )
- *Pro Guide *( Christian D )



*Cormoran : *

*-* *Maxi +* Watgürtel: Alter Wrangler Ledergürtel (smellslikefish)



*Patagonia :*

- *SST +* Watgürtel von der Pata oder nen Neogürtel( Gnilftz )
- *SST *+ Watgürtel von der Patagonia (nobel)
-* SST *+ Watgürtel Bismark (oh-nemo)
- *SST *+ Neo, no name (Angelmann)
- *SST *(Fyggi)
- *Watermaster Waders:l *( horny )
- *Watermaster wader* ( küstenfan )

- *Watermaster* (echtes Topteil) ( Bluefish&Seatrout )


*Bare :*

- *Neoprenhose *(Gnilftz)
- *Sport Wader *+ Watgürtel no name (Andreas Thomsen)
- ( Mefomillo ) + Watgürtel von Patagonia
- *neoprene waders / Supra 4 *( FieteJansen )



*Behr :*

*-* *5mm Neo *(JunkieXL)
- + Gravel Guards von Bare( Tüdel )
- *moritz edition* + Watgürtel noname (mot67)

- mehrfach umgetauscht dann direkt nach dem Umtausch abgedichtet die Nähte mit Helastopakt (Neoprenkleber der elastisch bleibt) hält asolut dicht und hat extreme Belastungen hinter sich, dh Sohlen sind schon runtergelaufen und mind. 3 Seasons im Einsatz an der Küste ( immer bis zur Hüfte rein ).Storms..hure sollte genausogut die Neoprenwathose dichtkleben, insbesondere die Nähte_es ist dabei sehr wichtig das der Kleber elastisch aushärtet und nicht brüchig wird. ( Broder )

- *Neopren (dick) und atmungsaktive*. Die Neopren ist top, die Atmungsaktive preiswert. ( angler0507 ) ( entsorgt, da undicht )



*Trul Inwader* : 

- *4mm Neopren Latexbeschichtet *( Meeresangler_Schwerin )


*Simms :*

- *Freestone *+ Watgürtel NoName(marioschreiber)
- *Freestone *(küstenfan)
- *G3 *(Vaddy)
- *Neopren *+ Watgürtel von Simms(Fynn_sh)
- *Guide* (htp55)
- *Freestone *( eddy ) + Gepäckgürtel
- *Freestone *( fly-stop ) + Simms Gürtel im Sommer
- *Guide Neopren *( fly-stop ) + Simms Gürtel im Winter
- *Guide *(Haeck) + Watgürtel Simms Neopren
- *Guide Neopren* ( Ace )
- *G3* ( snoekbaars )






*Beer : *

*- **FlyWade II *(Dienststelle-Ast)


*Ron Thompson* :

- *Crosswater *+ Watgürtel Bismarck (Brumm)
- (SEKT444) Modell ?
- *Crosswater*.( Bellyboater )
- *Icelander* - undicht, ich wollte die dann gegen eine Scierra Tundra umtauschen, doch der Händler (efishing.de - super Service!) hat mir die ähnliche Ron Thompson *Dakota* empfohlen, da günstiger und genauso gut wie die Tundra (Umtauschquote bei beiden Hosen <5%), den ersten Badewannentest hat sie überstanden, mehr kann ich zu der Hose noch nicht sagen. ( Tisie )
- *Crosswater* ( schappi )




*Askari :*

- *Blue River 4mm Neo+Titan+Fleece *(Tüdel)
- *Blue River *entsorgt. Neue siehe Vision(Rooster)


*Kinetic : *

*- Extreme + *Watgürteleinfacher Gurt( pepp-eric )
- *Svalbard *(küstenfan)



*ABU :*

*-* *Neopren* (pepp-eric)


*Loop :*

*- **Tierra + *Watgürtelder Gurt vom Katzeklo(snoekbaars)


*Aqua : *

*- 5mm *(Ulrich Köper)



*VIKING :*

*- **Neopren *(Fyggi)
- mit Füßlingen ( Christian D )





*Lawson :*

*- *(Nordangler*)*




*Sølvkroken* *: *

*- Series 2006 (integrierte Gravel Guards) *(Karsten_Berlin)



*Vision :*

- *Extreme STCF Waders *+ Simms Neoprenwatgürtel ( Stingray )
-* Radipor Zipper*(Truttafriend )
- *Extreme *( Rooster )
- *Vision Endurance* (sehr zufriedenmit dem Ding) ( jon granada )
- *Extreme ZIP Hardcore* (mit Reissverschluss, goil!  ) ( Locke )
- *Extreme ZIP Hardcore* (verstärkte Ausführung) ( Ace )
- *Extreme *+ Watgürtel Simms Neopren ( Maddin )
- *Extreme *( mj23 )
- *Flywater* im Set mit Watschuhen ( Havorred01 )
- *Extreme* (aber ohne Zip) ( Fischbox )




*Greys :*

- *GRX *( johnnybegoode )


*Spro : *

- *Neopren Wathose 5 mm Neopren, mit "aufvulkanisierten" Stiefeln, Filzsole, in diesem wahnsinnig schicken blau* ( Hardi ) 
- *3mm Neopren *( jon granada )

*Seahawk of Scandinavia :*

- *4,5 mm Neopren mit Stiefeln und Filzsohle *( Stingray )
- *Boots 4,5mm (Übergangslösung) + *Snowbee Neopren Watgürtel ( havkat )
- ist Schrott, aber denke das wissen die meisten hier. ( Pikepauly )



*Shimano* : 

- *atmungsaktive* geht so! Hat so 30-35 ganztägige Einsätze überstanden, jetzt Schrott. ( Pikepauly )




*Jenzi :*

*-* *(die schwarze mit den blauen Einsätzen an der Seite und an den Stiefeln)* toller Schnitt, sehr bequem, gut verarbeitet, das Stiefel-Konzept ist nicht optimal, nach ca. 4Jahren im Schritt und an den Stiefeln undicht, aber ich habe die Hose auch extrem hart rangenommen (viele Arbeitseinsätze am Bach), bei ausschließlich normaler Belastung beim Angeln hätte sie sicher länger gehalten. ( Tisie ) 



*Hodgman:*

*-* *mit Füsslingen +*Gravelguards von Vision ( Vazzquezz ) |kopfkrat 


Balzer :

- ( Dorschking )



DAM :

- *Atmungsaktive* ( MFT-Dirk ) und seine Frau
- ( Golfer )


Guideline : 

- *Techstretc*h ( mot67 )

 


*Watjacken*

*Scierra :*

*- Nordura, im Sommer eine Orvis mit integr. Sicherheitsweste* (Goeddoek)
- *Expedition *(Andreas Thomsen)
- *Aquatex *(vaddy)
- *Helmsdale *( Karsten_Berlin)
- *Nordura *( Havorred01 )



*Shimano : *

*- Biocraft* (Juletrae)
- *Beastmaster* :k. ( Dorschking )


*Simms* : 

*- Guide *(Gnilftz)
- *Guide *(oh-nemo)
- *Classic Guide *(Fyggi)
-* G3 *(htp55)
- *G3 *( Truttafriend )
- *Guide *( Haeck )
- *Classic guide* ( küstenfan )
- *Freestone* ( Ace )
- *G3 *, nach mehreren undichten Modellen u.a. von RT ( Maddin )
- *Classic Guide *( Havorred01 )
- *Rivertek* ( snoekbaars )


*DAM : *

*-* *Modell 2006 *(JunkieXL)
- (SEKT444)
- *Hydro-Tech *( Vazzquezz )
- ( JunkieXL )
- *Hydrotech* ( Fischbox )



*Cormoran :*

*- **+*Tauchergürtel *ohne* Gewichte * *(Meeresangler_Schwerin)


*Geoff Anderson :*

*- *(marioschreiber)
- *ne Grüne ... anno 1999 *(snoekbaars)
- *MWS *+ Watgürtel NoName (küstenfan)
- *WS JAcke Systemfabric*, größe XXL ( Hardi )
- ( eddy ) Modell ?
- *WS* ( havkat )
- ( Pikepauly ) Modell ?
- *Raptor *( horny )
- *Raptor* ( Kay )
- *WS* ( schappi )


*Vision* : 

- *Extreme *(Dienststelle-Ast)
- *Extreme *(gofishing)
- *Classic *( fly-stop )
- *Flywater* (sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding) ( jon granada )




*Ron Thompson :*

- (Brumm)
- *Eine Grüne* (Fynn_sh)
- *Die graue* ( mj23 )


*Columbia :*

*-* *Marine Pool *( Tüdel )



*Fenwick :*

*- *( pepp-eric ) Modell ?


*Behr :*

- *Enprotex* (nobel)
- *Enprotex *( Bellyboater )


*Baleno :*

*- *(mot67) Modell ?
- *Kuusamo* (Flexothane, gefüttert, sehr robust und wirklich dicht) ( Tisie )
- *Siopor* ( Christian D )
- *Kerry* ( Golfer )




*B.Richi* :

- (Rooster)
- "wattiert", hält seit 3 Jahren dicht und viel wichtiger, warm! ( Locke )
- (Für den Preis ok) ( Bluefish&Seatrout )


*Laksen :*

*- *(wombat)


*Patagonia :*

*-* *SST *(Angelmann)
- *M´s Stretch SST Wading Jacket* ( Stingray )


*Lawson :*

*- *(Nordangler)


*Sølvkroken :*

*-* *Series 2006* (Karsten_Berlin)



*Hardy :*

*-* *Taymount *( johnnybegoode )



*Loop :*

- Top#6 ( angler0507 )


*Nomad :*

*- *(atmungsaktiv, sehr leicht, empfindlich gegen Weste/Rucksack - wird dann an der Schulter leicht feucht) ( Tisie )



*Guideline :*

- ( Mefomillo )


*Tchibo :*

- *gut und billig!* #6 ( FieteJansen )



Grauvell :

- ( Bellyboater )





*Watschuhe*

*Scierra : *

*- Ipac* (Goeddoek)
- *Greyhound *(marioschreiber)
- *Greyhound *(Andreas Thomsen)
- *Springdale (Sohle:Filz/Spikes) *(Wombat)
- *Ipac *(Fyggi)
- *Ipac *( Gnilftz )
- *Multitrak *hatte ( johnnybegoode ) vorher, der war Ihm aber zu schwer und die Trocknungszeit ist sehr lange. Jetzt siehe Greys.
- *Springdale *( Rooster )
- *Ipac *mit Spikes ( Mefomillo )
- *Springdale* ( Locke )
- *Ipac* ( Havorred01 )
- *IPAC* (neu 2007 mit Profil-Gummisohle!) ( Kay )



*Orvis :*

*- Watschuhe und Gravelguards* (Juletrae) Modell ?
- *Clearwater wading shoes, Filzsole *( Hardi )



*Abu Garcia* *:*

- *mit Filzsohle* ( Meeresangler_Schwerin )


*Ron Thompson :*

*-* *Aquasave *(Dienststelle-Ast)
- (oh-nemo) Modell ?


*Korkers :*

- (Tüdel) Modell ?


*Behr :*

*-* *Watschuh* (nobel)



*Guideline :*

*- Streamwalker *(gofishing)
- *Grip with Studs *( Ace )
- *Streamwalker *Gr. 12 wenns wärmer ist. ( Maddin )
- *Crosswater* filzsohle ( mot67 ) 




*Simms :*

*-* (snoekbaars) Modell ?
- *Guide mit Filz & Nägeln *(htp55)
- *Freestone *( Truttafriend )
- *Freestone *( eddy )
- *Freestone* ( fly-stop )
- *L2 *Gr. 14 für die kalte Jahreszeit ( Maddin ) 
- *Guide *Größe 47 bei normaler Schuhgröße 44/45.#6 ( snoekbaars )
- *Freestone* mit Filzsohle ( Angler0507 )




*Chota :*

*- *(küstenfan) 
- ( mj23 )


*Vision : *

*- Dual Track *(Vaddy)
- (oh-nemo) Modell ?
- *Extreme* (nicht empfehlenswert: seit April im Einsatz, jetzt lösen sich bereits die Filzsohlen! Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich mich beschweren Kann? Bitte um PN) ( jon granada )
- *Emerger *( horny )


*Patagonia :*

*- *(Angelmann) Modell ?
- *Patagonia Riverwalker (Sticky Rubber)#6 #6 *( Stingray )
- *Riverwalker *( Haeck )
- ( FieteJansen ) Modell ?

*Snowbee :*

*- *(Fynn_sh)


*Lawson :*

*- *( Nordangler)



*Sølvkroken :*

*-* *Series 2006* (Karsten_Berlin)


*Greys :*

- *GRX *( johnnybegoode )
- *GRX* (allerbest) ( Bluefish&Seatrout )



*Cormoran :*

- Schrott ( angler0507 )



*Marke :* "Frag mich nicht" mit Filzsohle/Spikes (falls wichtig: sie sind braun ... ;+ ) ( Vazzquezz ) |kopfkrat :q 




*Handschuhe *

*Vision :*

*- Fingerlose* (Goeddoek)


*Simms :*

*-* (Gnilftz)
- (Dienststelle-Ast)
- *Fleece mit freien Fingerspitzen *(snoekbaars)
- *Windstopper *(Vaddy)
- (Angelmann)
- *halbfinger Handschuhe mit Windstopper Membran *(Fynn_sh)
- *Freestone half finger *( Haeck )
- *Dünne fingerlose* ( Kay )




*Guideline:*

- *Fleece Bibs *( Truttafriend )

*Sierra :*

- *Fleece* mit Thinsulatefüllung, alle Finger halb, trotzdem gut wärmend ( Maddin )
- *Dicke fingerlose* ( Kay )



*Eiger :*

- *Fleece-Fingerlinge* (Tüdel )


*Odlo :*

*- **Fleece-Fingerlinge *( Tüdel )


*Sundridge* :

- *Neopren/Fliess *(pepp-eric)


*Ron Thompson :*

- ( Bellyboater )


*Lowe Alpine :*

*- *(klappbare Fingerkappen abgeschnitten) (Tisie)



Spro :

- fingerkuppenlose ( Locke )






*Sonstige :*

- *Selbstgestrickte Wollhandschuhe mit halben Fingern* (Juletrae)
- *No Name Thinsulate Wolle, schwarz, fingerlos* (smellslikefish)
- *Fleece mit halben Fingern* (nobel)
- *Billige Fleecehandschuhe *(oh-nemo)
- *Fleece ohne Finger *(Nordangler)
- *Fleecehandschuhe* ( Mefomillo ) 
- *steht "Adventure" drauf - 90% Neopren *( FieteJansen )
- *no name* ( Havorred01 )




*Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht*

*- Aldi Angebot* (Goeddoek)

- *3 bis 4 Schichten Thermounterwäsche und Fleecehose* (Juletrae) 

- *Jogginghose, Trainingshose, 2 Paar Bundeswehr Wintersocken, altes T-Shirt, alter Pulli*. (smellslikefish)

- *Funktionsunterwäsche Tchibo, darüber ne Fleecelatzhose von Guidelin *(Gnilftz)

- *Cormoran Astro Thermo und Helly Hansen Faserpelz *(Meeresangler_Schwerin )

- *Unterbekleidung - Tshibo AA-Unterwäsche, HellyHansen Faserpelzoverall* (marioschreiber)

-* B.Richie Fleeceanzug und Thermounterwäsche von Grube *(Dienststelle-Ast)

- *Thermounterwäsche* ? (Brumm)

- *Multifunktionswäsche von Tchibo , Fleecehose von Black Bear und Windbraker bonded Fleece (2 Lagen) von AWN und Fleecehose von Exori *( Tüdel )

- *Fliesslatzhose *( pepp-eric)

- *HH Multifunktionsunterwäsche + Ullfrottee 400er + *
*Baleno Fleeceunterhose - Funktionssocken (Falke) + Ulfrottee* *400er* (nobel)

- *helly hansen funktionsunterwäsche und guideline termofleece strampelanzug *(mot67)

- *Vision Thermal Pro overall ,* *Aldi/Tschibo/Penny/Lidl etc plus eine Lage HH-Faserpelz drüber *(gofishing)

- *Aldi Funktionsunterwäsche und NoName Faserpelzhose; wenn kalt keine Faserpelzhose, aber dafür nen DickFleeceLongJohn von Scierra und noch die Fleecehose von Patagonia drüber. Epeditionswärmemerinowollsocken von Patagonia, Neopreninnensocken von Loop; wenig Beengendes halt (wichtig: 3 Schuhgrößen über normal). *(snoekbaars)

- *Fleecebüx von Baleno, Adidas Polartec-Pullover, Tchibo- Microfleece-Anzug, Tchibo Unterwäsche *(küstenfan)

- *Fleece, no name *(Andreas Thomsen)

- *Geoff Anderson und Fleecelatzhose von Loop *(Vaddy)

- *Fleecejacke von Patagonia, Socken von Funktionssocken von Patagonia,darüber dicke Wollsochen aus Alpacka Wolle. Fußwärmer von Hotronic 3.5 . Waterworks Hose.* (Ulrich Köper)

- *HH-Microfaserunterwäsche, Tchibo-Thermounterwäsche, NoName MicroFleece Anzug, Klimasocken und Faserpelzsocken *(Rooster)

- *Jogginghose mit lange Skisocken *(Wombat)

- *Atmungsaktive Skiunterhose,dann Fleece und Fleece und wenns Kalt ist nochmals Fleece demnäxt noch Neoprenesocken*. (oh-nemo)

- *Patagonia, Loop und Tchibo *(Angelmann)

- *Laufklamotten, viel von Tchibo *(Fyggi)

- *Thermo no name *(Nordangler)

- *HellyHansen Faserpelz & Tchibo Funktionswäsche *(htp55)

- *Thermo-Fleecehose von a.w.niemeyer *(Karsten_Berlin)

- *Patagonia und Guideline Thermofleece Hose + Patagonia und Ullfrottee 800er Socken* ( Stingray )

- *flexibel je nach Temperatur*
*Underwear erste Schicht: Geoff Anderson Sirius Kombo*
*Underwear zweite Schicht: Geoff Anderson Evaporator Fleece Kombo Underwear dritte Schicht: Geoff Anderson G4 Polartec Fleece Jacke + Loop Fleece-Bibs *( Truttafriend )

- *Thermounterwäsche von Tchibo und die atmungsaktive, lange Unterwäsche von Aldi *( Bellyboater )

- *Drunter und dazwischen trage ich je nach Wetter Fleecebekleidung von verschiedenen Herstellern *( johnnybegoode )

- *Thermosocken, den guten alten Helly Hansen Faserpelz, 'ne lange Unterhose, Fleecepullis/Jacken *( Hardi )

- *Funktionsunterwäsche (Tchibo),Jogginghose (mal1fach,mal2fach) Fleece-Pulover, Oma’s Wollsocken 2x *( eddy )

- *Seeland Breathable, Termo Swed, Helly Hansen "Spiez" Faserpelzoverall, Atmungsaktive Trekkingstrümpfe, knielang, (veschiedene Hersteller) und reine Islandwollsocken (noch von Oma).* ( havkat )

- *Fleece Overall Gul und Langemänner Ski Unterwäsche *( fly-stop )

- *Falke Skisocken extrem wichtig weil sie das in der Neoprenpelle anfallende Wasser top aufnehmen und man nicht fröstelt. Odlo die X Warm Serie ist top. Kann man nur empfehlen.( *Pikepauly )

- *Simms Waderwick* ( Haeck )

- *Thermo von Tchibo und Helly Hansen* ( angler0507 )

- *Unterwäsche 1 (Base Layer): Skiunterwäsche von Karstadt Sport - super, Skiunterwäsche von Tschibo - taugt nichts (total blöder Schnitt, liegt nicht überall eng an)*
*Unterwäsche 2 (Thermal Layer): Microfleece Hose & Shirt von Tschibo und bei Bedarf noch ein Fleece-Pulli von Karstadt Sport, alternativ HellyHansen Faserpelz-Hose ("Zug Hose", mit Hosenträgern) und 300er Polartec Fleece-Pulli (wenn's wirklich kalt ist)an den Füßen: Funktionssocken + dicke Funktionssocken (zum Wandern, mit Wolle, beides im Ausverkauf bei Globetrotter abgestaubt), bei Bedarf zusätzlich HellyHansen Faserpelz-Socken ("Burgdorf Socken").Am Kopf: so'ne ausgefranste No-Name Schirmmütze oder eine Jack Wolfskin Fleece Mütze. Pol-Brille von Vision.* ( Tisie )

- *1st-Layer: Funktionswäsche von Asics, Odlo, Nike, etc*
*Fleece: 2nd-Layer: Latzhose+Jacke von DryFashion in Kombination mit diversen PolarLite-, Patagonia- und sonstigen Fleeceartikeln *( Vazzquezz )

- *Tchibo Skiunterwäsche *( Mefomillo )

- *Drunter trage ich gerne normale Fleeceprodukte aus dem Trekkingzubehör, z.B. von Mammut)* ( jon granada )

- *Helly Hansen (2x - doppelt hält dreifach!) darüber noch eine Jogginghose! *( FieteJansen )

- *Geoff Anderson Evaporator *( horny )

- *Thermowäsche vom Kaffeeröster, normale Fleecehose. Da werde ich aufrüsten, Thermooverall.Socken: Falke Socken als erste Schicht, danach normale Skisocken vom Röster. Eindeutig zu wenig. Ullfrotte o.ä. müssen her.* ( Locke )

- *Lange Skiunterwäsche von Tchibo, kälter..dann zusätzlich Polartec Overall von Vision, noch kälter....zusätzlich Fleecehose von Tchibo. Obenrum dünne Jacke aus feuchtigkeitstransportierenden Material, kälter...dann Fleecejacke von? *( Maddin )

- * 1. Lage Aldi Skiunterwäsche 2.Lage Thermounterwäsche von Behr
3.Lage Fleecelatzhose Fleece Shirt von C&A Fleecejacke von Jack Wolfskin Baumwollsocken.* ( Havorred01 )

- *Patagonia Capilene (mind. 15 Jahre alt, Topqualität!) Baumwollunterhose zum Schweissaufsaugen Socken: 1. Schicht: Helly Hansen, 2. Schicht: normale Wolle.* ( Kay )

- *Simms Rivertec Softshell*:q ( snoekbaars )

- *Thermofleece von Tchibo* ( Fischbox )

- *Ski-Unterwäsche, darüber wenn sehr kalt eine Helly-Hansen Faserpelzlatzhose, dann eine dicke Fleece-Hose von B.Richi, dicke 600er Ullfrotte-Socken, dicke Wollsocken und darüber noch Neopren-Füsslinge - damit nix verrutscht! Seitdem nicht mehr gefroren!!* ( Bluefish&Seatrout )


*Watwesten*

*Geoff Anderson :* 

- *Zinga* (smellslikefish)


*Simms :*

- *Mesh* (Gnilftz)
- *smash *(Angelmann)



*DAM :*

*- *( Tüdel )


*Vision :* 

- *Mycket Bra *(gofishing)


*Scierra :*

*- **So'n minimalistisches MeschgewebeDingen *(snoekbaars)
-* SST *(küstenfan)
- ( angler0507 )


*William Joseph* :

- *Gear Bag *(vaddy)


*Cormoran :*

*-* (wombat)
- *Uralte, aber sehr gute *( havkat )


*Loop :*

- Irgend so 'ne alte Watweste ( Hardi )
- ( Vazzquezz ) Modell ?

*Columbia :*

- ( fly-stop )
- ( Kay )



*Grey´s*

- *Grx *( Pikepauly )


*Laksen :* 

- (sehr bequem zu tragen, liegt bestimmt am "PCS" (=personal comfort system ), benutze ich an der Küste aber nur selten), alternativ zur Weste das Dry Creek Chest/Hip Pack von Simms (kann beim Waten vor Brust getragen werden, ansonsten an der Hüfte) ( Tisie )



Traun River Products :

- ( Locke )


Patagonia :

- *Mesh Master Vest* ( Stingray )



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Man der Thread läßt sich aber leicht Pflegen |schlaf: :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Fauler Hund :q 

Meine Pelle:

Watjacke: Simms G3
Wathose: Vision Endurance
Watschuhe: Simms Freestone

flexibel je nach Temperatur
Underwear erste Schicht: Scierra Ultra Dry Kombo
Underwear zweite Schicht: Geoff Anderson Evaporator Fleece Kombo
Underwear dritte Schicht: Geoff Anderson G4 Polartec Fleece Jacke 400er oder Berghaus Fleecejacke 100er + Guideline Fleece-Bibs

Handschuhe: Simms Thermal pro


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So das wars Tim  . Und nun wieder #u |schlaf: |schlafen |gaehn:  :q . Also Leute haut in die Tasten |wavey: #h .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

meine Watbekleidung:

Wathose   Ron Thompson Lagoon 4,5mm Neopren
Watjacke  Behr Enprotex
Handschuhe  Ron Thompson
und für drunter die Thermounterwäsche von Tchibo und die atmungsaktive, lange Unterwäsche von Aldi


----------



## johnnybegoode

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo, 

meine Watbekleidung habe ich gerade "runderneuert". 

Jacke: Hardy Taymount, seit ca. 4 Jahren im Einsatz, sehr gut geschnitten und immer dicht. 
Wathose: GRX von Greys. Erst wenige Tage alt, trägt sich sehr gut. Im Inneren Bereich der Beine ist die Hose so geschnitten wie eine Reiterhose. 
Das hat den Vorteil, dass sie in diesem Bereich keine Nähte hat (die beim gehen aneinanderscheuern). 
Watschuhe: GRX von Greys. Auch erst wenige Tage alt, aber sie gefallen mir sehr gut. Hatte vorher den Multitrak von Scierra, der war mir aber zu schwer und die Trocknungszeit ist sehr lange. Der Greys ist aus Synthetik und sehr leicht. An der Schuhspitze und an der Hacke ist eine Gummiverstärkung. Dazwischen Filzsohle (ohne Spikes), die so eingearbeitet ist, dass sie sich unter normalen Bedingungen nie lösen wird. Der Schuh ist weit gearbeitet und leicht, trocknet auch gut. 
Drunter und dazwischen trage ich je nach Wetter Fleecebekleidung von verschiedenen Herstellern. 

Über die Haltbarkeit von Hose und Schuh kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber das Material und die Verarbeitung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. 

Viel Spaß am Wasser

johnnybegoode


----------



## Hardi

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Thomas,

hier meine Pelle(n);

Wathosen :
- Spro Neopren Wathose, 5 mm Neopren, mit "aufvulkanisierten" Stiefeln, Filzsole, in diesem wahnsinnig schicken blau, ach ja Größe 46-47
- Orvis Silverlabel stocking foot LL (atmungsaktive Wathose)
   Gravelguards (no name) und watgürtel (no name) wurden als      Zugabe mitgeliefert.

Watstiefel:
- Orvis Clearwater wading shoes, Filzsole, Größe 14

Watjacke:
- Geoff Anderson WS JAcke Systemfabric, größe XXL

Watweste:
Irgend so 'ne alte Loop Watweste

Handschuhe:
- habe ich nicht, braucht man die ?

Watgürtel:
- habe diverse, da ich die immer vergesse nutze ich meist die Reserve, einen Gepackgürtel von Globetrotter für 2,- Euro, liegt immer im Handschuhfach

Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht:
- Thermosocken
- den guten alten Helly Hansen Faserpelz
- 'ne lange Unterhose
- Fleecepullis/Jacken

Gruß Thomas


----------



## eddy

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So ich jetzt auch mal

- Watjacke / Watweste : *Geoff Anderson*
- Wathose: *Freestone*
- Watschuhe / Watstiefel : *Simms Freestone*
- Handschuhe: *non Name*
- Watgürtel: *Gepäckgürtel*
Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht: *Funktionsunterwäsche (Tchibo),Jogginghose (mal1fach,mal2fach) Fleece-Pulover, Oma’s Wollsocken 2x*


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Man der Thread läßt sich aber leicht Pflegen |schlaf: :q .
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 

*Ich brauche Input !!!!!!!!!!! Also haut in die Tasten  !!!*

Gruß Thomas


----------



## havkat

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Jajaja is ja gut Mann! :q

Konnte nicht früher, da ich fast nackt war.

Wathose: Seahawk of Scandinavia Boots 4,5mm (Übergangslösung)

Watjacke: Geoff Anderson WS 

Weste: Uralte, aber sehr gute Cormoran

Watschuhe: nix.

Handschuhe: Braucht der Vaddi nich.

Watgürtel: Snowbee Neopren

Unterbekleidung: Seeland Breathable, Termo Swed

Thermoschicht: Helly Hansen "Spiez" Faserpelzoverall

Socken: Atmungsaktive Trekkingstrümpfe, knielang, (veschiedene Hersteller) und reine Islandwollsocken (noch von Oma).


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@ havkat

Danke #6 !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bennie

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

ihr scheint hier am meisten Ahnung zu haben... könnt ihr da mal kurz reinschauen? 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=80012


----------



## fly-stop

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hier sind meine Klamotten !

- Wathose 
Sommer Simms Freestone
Winter Simms Guide Neopren
- Watjacke 
Vision Classic
- Watschuhe
Simms Freestone
- Handschuhe
Stören doch nur (0815 Kurzfinger Fleece) 
- Watgürtel
Simms
- Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht
Fleece Overall Gul + + + Langemänner Ski Unterwäsche
- Watweste
Columbia

So das war´s

Gruß Lars


----------



## Rooster

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Mahlzeit,

kleine Änderung in meinem Bestand!

Askari Blue River Wathose rausgekickt, dafür neu:

Wathose: "Vision Extreme"

Watschuhe: Scierra "Springdale"

Grüße Sven |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose Neopren Scierra Tundra ist prima.
Wathose Neopren Seahawk ist Schrott, aber denke das wissen die meisten hier.
Wathose atmungsaktiv Shimano geht so! Hat so 30-35 ganztägige Einsätze überstanden, jetzt Schrott. 
Weste Greys Grx
Jacke Geoff Anderson
Handschuhe Nee nich für Opa.
Falke Skisocken extrem wichtig weil sie das in der Neoprenpelle anfallende Wasser top aufnehmen und man nicht fröstelt.

Würde mich mal interessieren wer ne Atmungsaktive im Salzwasser Dauereinsatz hat und gute Erfahrungen.

Ich muss da zur Herbstsaison mal investieren.
Zur Wahl stehen die beiden von Scierra, Simms Freestone bzw. Vision Extreme evtl. auch die Lawson vom Mietglied Nordangler.

Grüsse 

Pikepauly


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



			
				Pikepauly schrieb:
			
		

> Wathose Neopren Scierra Tundra ist prima.
> Wathose Neopren Seahawk ist Schrott, aber denke das wissen die meisten hier.
> Wathose atmungsaktiv Shimano geht so! Hat so 30-35 ganztägige Einsätze überstanden, jetzt Schrott.


 

Hast *Du* die drei Wathosen alle im Einsatz gehabt ;+ ? Oder sind das Vermutungen |kopfkrat ? Wenn Du alle im Einsatz hattest, trage ich sie ein  .

@ Alle

Danke für´s Input  !


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Die hab ich alle im Einsatz gehabt. Deswegen sind ja schon 2 hinüber. Nutze allerdings auch viel die Wathosen im Süsswasser, sonst hätten sie bei mir länger gehalten, weil ich leider nur 3-4 mal im Jahr an die Ostsee zum Mefofischen komme.
Brauche jetzt bald ne neue Atmungsaktive den hab ich 4 im Test gehabt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Aber ich hab sie natürlich nicht alle gleichzeitig gekauft/genutzt.
Wär ja auch bekloppt.


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So, wieder aktualisiert.

Komisch #c . Habe den Hersteller immer in Schriftgröße 3 und das Modell in 2 geschrieben. Aber in manchen Reihen ist das Modell auch in Schriftgöße 3. Und das kann ich irendwie nicht ändern #c . Es wird Größe 2 angezeigt, aber nicht geschrieben #c :c . Dadurch sieht das alles nicht so schön übersichtlich aus  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Broder

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathosen :

1.Neoprenwathose:

Marke:Behr, mehrfach umgetauscht dann direkt nach dem Umtausch abgedichtet die Nähte mit Helastopakt (Neoprenkleber der elastisch bleibt) hält asolut dicht und hat extreme Belastungen hinter sich, dh Sohlen sind schon runtergelaufen und mind. 3 Seasons im Einsatz an der Küste ( immer bis zur Hüfte rein )

Storms..hure sollte genausogut die Neoprenwathose dichtkleben, insbesondere die Nähte_es ist dabei sehr wichtig das der Kleber elastisch aushärtet und nicht brüchig wird.

Atmungsaktivewathose von Orvis _ keine Probleme bisher (2 Jahre im Einsatz)


----------



## Haeck

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

moin,

Wathose: Simms Guide 
Watschuhe: Pantagonia Riverwalker 
Watjacke: Simms Guide
Watgürtel: Simms Neopren 
Handschuhe: Simms Freestone half finger

Iso- und Atmungsakt. Kleidung: Simms Waderwick 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Raisingwulf

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Atmungsaktive Wathose unter Wasser is ja wirklich nützlich, klar wenn ich an Land stehe macht das ja Sinn.
Der Grundgedanke sollte sein 3 Lagen-System oder Zwiebelschale! Die beste Aussenhaut bewirkt gar nichts wenn du als erste Lage Baumwolle trägst, ist mir klar das Ihr das alle wisst.

mfg
Raisingwulf

mfg
Raisingwulf


----------



## angler0507

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Werde meine Klamottenliste gleich mit einer Frage verbinden. Erstma mein Equipment:
Wathose: Neopren (dick) und atmungsaktive – beide von Behr. Die Neopren ist top, die Atmungsaktive preiswert.
Watschuhe: Cormoran (Schrott, siehe Frage)
Watweste: Scierra
Watjacke: Loop (Top#6)
Unterwäsche: Thermo von Tchibo und Helly Hansen 
Und nun zur Frage: Ich suche vernünftige Watschuhe für meine atmungsaktive Hose. Meine bisherigen von Cormoran sind Sch… Es löst sich dauernd die geklebte Sohle: Habe ich bereits beim Händler reklamiert, doch auch das Ersatzpaar löst sich langsam in Wohlgefallen auf.
Welches Modell könnt ihr als Ersatz empfehlen? Und welche atmungsaktive Wathose ist am besten? Ich fische in einem Altrheinarm. Die Hose muss einiges aushalten (Bromberhecken, Rutschpartien auf Steinböschungen, regelmässiger stundenlanger Einsatz…)!


----------



## MelaS72

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

wäre schön, wenn sich hier mal Frauen eintragen würden!
Ich selbst bin noch auf der Suche nach guten, sowie günstigen Watklamotten für mich. Denke, dass es auch für andre Frauen hier interessant wäre.


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Werde das hier bald aktualisieren. Kann zur Zeit nur ein paar Minuten online gehen, dann stürzt mein Rechner ab #q . Den Fehler werde ich hoffentlich bald behoben haben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo,

Wathose Neopren alt: Jenzi (die schwarze mit den blauen Einsätzen an der Seite und an den Stiefeln) - toller Schnitt, sehr bequem, gut verarbeitet, das Stiefel-Konzept ist nicht optimal, nach ca. 4Jahren im Schritt und an den Stiefeln undicht, aber ich habe die Hose auch extrem hart rangenommen (viele Arbeitseinsätze am Bach), bei ausschließlich normaler Belastung beim Angeln hätte sie sicher länger gehalten.

Wathose Neopren neu: Ron Thompson Icelander - undicht, ich wollte die dann gegen eine Scierra Tundra umtauschen, doch der Händler (efishing.de - super Service!) hat mir die ähnliche Ron Thompson Dakota empfohlen, da günstiger und genauso gut wie die Tundra (Umtauschquote bei beiden Hosen <5%), den ersten Badewannentest hat sie überstanden, mehr kann ich zu der Hose noch nicht sagen.

Wathose atmungsaktiv: noch keine, ist aber für nächstes Jahr geplant und wird höchstwahrscheinlich 'ne Vision Extreme.

Watjacke Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr: Baleno Kuusamo (Flexothane, gefüttert, sehr robust und wirklich dicht)

Watjacke Sommer: Nomad (atmungsaktiv, sehr leicht, empfindlich gegen Weste/Rucksack - wird dann an der Schulter leicht feucht)

Unterwäsche 1 (Base Layer): Skiunterwäsche von Karstadt Sport - super, Skiunterwäsche von Tschibo - taugt nichts (total blöder Schnitt, liegt nicht überall eng an)

Unterwäsche 2 (Thermal Layer): Microfleece Hose & Shirt von Tschibo und bei Bedarf noch ein Fleece-Pulli von Karstadt Sport, alternativ HellyHansen Faserpelz-Hose ("Zug Hose", mit Hosenträgern) und 300er Polartec Fleece-Pulli (wenn's wirklich kalt ist)

an den Füßen: Funktionssocken + dicke Funktionssocken (zum Wandern, mit Wolle, beides im Ausverkauf bei Globetrotter abgestaubt), bei Bedarf zusätzlich HellyHansen Faserpelz-Socken ("Burgdorf Socken")

an den Händen: fingerlose Handschuhe von Lowe Alpine (klappbare Fingerkappen abgeschnitten)

am Kopf: so'ne ausgefranste No-Name Schirmmütze oder eine Jack Wolfskin Fleece Mütze

Pol-Brille: Vision

Weste: Laksen (sehr bequem zu tragen, liegt bestimmt am "PCS" (=personal comfort system ), benutze ich an der Küste aber nur selten), alternativ zur Weste das Dry Creek Chest/Hip Pack von Simms (kann beim Waten vor Brust getragen werden, ansonsten an der Hüfte)

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So ! Alles wieder aktualisiert  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## vazzquezz

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@Man_from_upper_stair:

So langsam hab ich alles zusammen:

Wathose: Hodgman mit Füsslingen
Watschuhe: "Frag mich nicht" mit Filzsohle/Spikes (falls wichtig: sie sind braun ... ;+ )
Watjacke: DAM Hydro-Tech
Watweste: LOOP
Gravelguards: Vision
Unterwäsche: 1st-Layer: Funktionswäsche von Asics, Odlo, Nike, etc
Fleece: 2nd-Layer: Latzhose+Jacke von DryFashion in Kombination mit diversen PolarLite-, Patagonia- und sonstigen Fleeceartikeln
Handschuhe: ;+ ???? :q

Wenn mir nochwas einfällt, ergänz ich´s ...

V. #h


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Man_from_upper_stair:
> 
> So langsam hab ich alles zusammen:
> 
> Wathose: Hodgman mit Füsslingen
> Watschuhe: "Frag mich nicht" mit Filzsohle/Spikes (falls wichtig: sie sind braun ... ;+ )
> Watjacke: DAM Hydro-Tech
> Watweste: LOOP
> Gravelguards: Vision
> Unterwäsche: 1st-Layer: Funktionswäsche von Asics, Odlo, Nike, etc
> Fleece: 2nd-Layer: Latzhose+Jacke von DryFashion in Kombination mit diversen PolarLite-, Patagonia- und sonstigen Fleeceartikeln
> Handschuhe: ;+ ???? :q
> 
> Wenn mir nochwas einfällt, ergänz ich´s ...
> 
> V. #h


 

@ At the man down under  

Ich hoffe nur wir können die Montur auch öffters zusammen testen  . Nächste Station ist für Dich dann aber bald das Fliegenfischen ( ich hoffe es, ich hoffe es :z !!!!!!!!!! )

Gruß from upper stairs


----------



## Mefomillo

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin Moin,

hier meine Pelle,

Watschuhe - Scierra Ipac mit Spikes

Wathose - Bare

Watjacke - Guide Line

Watgürtel - Patagonia

Fleecehandschuhe, Tchibo Skiunterwäsche

Petri Mefomillo#h


----------



## angler0507

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So, nun isses passiert. Wie in meiner ersten Antwort in diesem Thema bereits angedeutet, haben meine atmungsaktive Wathose und die Watschuh nun endgültig den Geist aufgegeben. Die Hose ist  mittlerweile so undicht, dass ich das Wasser knietief in beiden Hosenbeinen hatte, und bei den Schuhe löst sich die Sohle (nachdem ich sie bereits im letzten Jahr genau wegen diesem Problem umgetauscht hatte).#q 

Nun meine Fragen:

Ist es normal, dass atmungsaktive Wathosen nach drei Jahren regelmässigen und robusten Einsatzes so hinüber sind? Liegt es an der Preisklasse (circa 90 Euro)?
Lohnt es sich atmungsaktive Wathosen zu flicken? Geht das überhaupt – ich habe nämlich eher den Eindruck, dass sie allgemein durchnässt…?
Muss ich für Qualität tatsächlich über 300 Euro in die Hand nehmen wie für die hier sehr oft als gut betitelte Scierra Blackwater? Und dann noch mal über 100 Euro für die Schuhe? Wäre ja ein nettes Sümmchen… 
Gehts nicht günstiger?


----------



## gofishing

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Als neue Thermoschicht ist ein Thermal pro overall dazugekommen.:q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



gofishing schrieb:


> Als neue Thermoschicht ist ein Thermal pro overall dazugekommen.:q
> 
> TL
> 
> Ralph



Und? Wie fällt Dein Urteil aus?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin Matthias,

leider ist das Teil noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen.
Für die jetzigen Temperaturen bestimmt ein wenig zu warm. 
Aber mit meiner HH-Faserpelz drüber sicher  mollig warm, genau das richtige für winterliches fischen.

Gruß 

Ralph


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin Ralph,



gofishing schrieb:


> Aber mit meiner HH-Faserpelz drüber sicher  mollig warm, genau das richtige für winterliches fischen.


ja, ja, der HH-Fasepelz  ... dann ist Dein neuer Overall wohl recht dünn (bei Vision steht nur "mid layer fleece"), wenn Du den unter dem Faserpelz anziehen willst?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## gofishing

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Moin Ralph,
> ja, ja, der HH-Fasepelz  ... dann ist Dein neuer Overall wohl recht dünn (bei Vision steht nur "mid layer fleece"), wenn Du den unter dem Faserpelz anziehen willst?



Moin Matthias,

als "mid layer fleece" sehe ich den auch.
Das heißt aber nicht das er dünn ist.

Blaß vor Neid mußte ich hier ja schon des öfteren lesen das viele bei 0-1 Grad 6-8 Stunden *durchgehend *im Wasser stehen. Um auch nur annähernd diese Zeit zu erreichen, muß bei mir eben eine Schicht mehr drauf.|wavey:

Meiner Gesundheit wird es nicht schaden.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Ralph,



gofishing schrieb:


> Blaß vor Neid mußte ich hier ja schon des öfteren lesen das viele bei 0-1 Grad 6-8 Stunden *durchgehend *im Wasser stehen.


ich finde es schon hart, überhaupt so lange ohne Pause duchzufischen und dann noch bei den Wassertemperaturen #d ... wir hatten ja im März auch nur zwei Grad und wenn man die Zehen in Bewegung gehalten hat, wurde es auch nicht kalt. Aber 2h waren echt das Miximum bis zur nächsten Tee- und Pinkelpause, die auch dem Wurfarm sehr gut getan hat 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi!
Bin num schon weiter mit meiner Entscheidungsfindung bezüglich "Atmungnsaktive". Sie soll von Vision sein. Weiss jemand worin sich die Extreme und Endurance unterscheiden??? Haben die auch brauchbare Watschuhe oder kauf ich die lieber woanders?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## gofishing

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Bin num schon weiter mit meiner Entscheidungsfindung bezüglich "Atmungnsaktive". Sie soll von Vision sein. Weiss jemand worin sich die Extreme und Endurance unterscheiden??? Haben die auch brauchbare Watschuhe oder kauf ich die lieber woanders?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pikepauly




Ich würde die "Extreme" nehmen, habe von einem Händler gehört das es bei der "Endurance " einige Rückläufer gegeben hat.

Als Watschuh wenn, dann den Extreme dual track.



Gruß

Ralph


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

moin moin,

ich habe mich für eine scierra tundra neopren entschieden, bisher habe ich noch kein billigeres angebot als 179 € gefunden.
vielleicht hat ja jemand was billigeres geshen. 
mfg oa.


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi Osteangler!
Die Tundra hab ich seit 2 Jahren. Denke sie ist im Neopren Bereich der Massstab. Meine war günstig bei K. Angelshop in Neustadt. Aber ob er die noch hat und was die jetzt da kostet weiss ich nicht.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Petri, gute Idee diese Abteilung!
Wathose (Sommer): Vision Endurance (sehr zufriedenmit dem Ding)
Wathose (Winter): Spro 3mm Neopren
Watschuhe: Vision Extreme (nicht empfehlenswert: seit April im Einsatz, jetzt lösen sich bereits die Filzsohlen! Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich mich beschweren Kann? Bitte um PN)
Watjacke: Vision Flywater (sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding)
Drunter trage ich gerne normale Fleeceprodukte aus dem Trekkingzubehör, z.B. von Mammut)


----------



## FieteJansen

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hose: Bare neoprene waders / Supra 4
Schuhe: Patagonia

Handschuhe: steht "Adventure" drauf - 90% Neopren
Jacke: von Tschibo - gut und billig! #6

Unterbüx: Helly Hansen (2x - doppelt hält dreifach!)
....darüber noch eine Jogginghose!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit richtig guter Thermo-Unterwäsche, z.B. so etwas hier: Ullfrotté ?? Kostet dann allerdings gleich zwischen 50 und 70 €uro. Könnte man sich da eventuell die eine oder andere Schicht sparen? Werd im tiefsten Winter bisher immer so unbeweglich ab der 4ten Schicht....


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi Fiete!

Ich habe von Odlo die X Warm Serie ist top und wohl etwas günstiger als Ulffrotte. Kann man nur empfehlen.


----------



## horny

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So, dann will ich auch mal !!!

Wathose: Patagonia Watermaster Waders:l 

Watjacke: Geoff Anderson Raptor

Watschuhe: Vision Emerger

Unterw.: Geoff Anderson Evaporator

MfG
Horny


----------



## küstenfan

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

auch von mir was zum thema "pimp my body" 


- neue watbüx:     patagonia watermaster wader

- neue watjacke:   simms classic guide 

tl
markus


----------



## Locke

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Sodele, meine Liste

Wathose: Vision Extreme ZIP Hardcore (mit Reissverschluss, goil!   )

Watjacke: B.Richii, "wattiert", hält seit 3 Jahren dicht und viel wichtiger, warm!

Weste: Weste von Traun River Products

Watschuhe: Scierra Springdale

Handschuhe: fingerkuppenlose von Spro

Watgürtel: hab isch net, aber etwas ausgeguckt

Unterbekleidung: Thermowäsche vom Kaffeeröster

Thermoschicht: normale Fleecehose. Da werde ich aufrüsten, Thermooverall 

Socken: Falke Socken als erste Schicht, danach normale Skisocken vom Röster. Eindeutig zu wenig. Ullfrotte o.ä. müssen her.

so long
locke


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi!
Was Du dir da um die Hüfte schnallen willst ist aber wirklich was feines.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ace

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Meine Liste:

Wathose Neopren: Simms Guide

Wathose athmungs.: Vision Extreme ZIP Hardcore(verstärkte Ausführung)

Watjacke: Simms Freestone

Watschuhe: Guideline "Grip with Studs"

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hal jemand mal einen Tipp, welche Firma Wathosen herstellt die auch dicken Anglern passen?

Mfg
Frankko


----------



## Maddin

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Thomas....hier ist Futter für die Liste:

- Wathose atmungsaktiv: Vision Extreme
- Wathose Neopren, wird nur noch fürs Belly genutzt: Scierra Tundra
- Watjacke, nach mehreren undichten Modellen u.a. von RT: Simms G3
- Watschuhe: Simms L2 Gr. 14 für die kalte Jahreszeit, Guideline Streamwalker Gr. 12 wenns wärmer ist
- Handschuhe: Scierra Fleece mit Thinsulatefüllung, alle Finger halb, trotzdem gut wärmend
- Watgürtel: Simms Neopren
- Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht: Lange Skiunterwäsche von Tchibo, kälter..dann zusätzlich Polartec Overall von Vision, noch kälter....zusätzlich Fleecehose von Tchibo. Obenrum dünne Jacke aus feuchtigkeitstransportierenden Material, kälter...dann Fleecejacke von?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Mein Neuzugang:

Atmungsakite Wathose: Orvis Pro Guide
Neopren: Viking mit Füßlingen
Watjacke: Baleno Siopor


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So, erste Seite ist wieder auf dem neusten Stand  .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So nun denn: 

Wathose : Winter Scierra Tundra mit füsslingen
               Frühjahr Sommer Herbst: Scierra Blackwater

Watjacke: Simms Classic Guide :vik: 
               Ersatz Scierra Nordura

Watschuhe: Scierra Ipac

Thermoschicht: 1. Lage Aldi Skiunterwäsche
                      2.Lage Thermounterwäsche von Behr
                      3.Lage Fleecelatzhose Fleece Shirt von C&A
                      Fleecejacke von Jack Wolfskin 
                      Baumwollsocken
Fleece Handschuhe no name

gruß 
Havorred01


----------



## Kay

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin zusammen #h 
Neue Watkombination ist komplett und getestet. 

- Wathose: Scierra Tundra mit Füsslingen
- Watjacke: Geoff Anderson Raptor
- Watschuhe: Scierra IPAC (neu 2007 mit Profil-Gummisohle!)
- Handschuhe: Dünn: Simms, Dick: Scierra, beide fingerlos
- Watgürtel: Eigenbau aus Tragegurt, funzt prächtig
- Unterbekleidung: Patagonia Capilene (mind. 15 Jahre alt, Topqualität!)
- Thermoschicht: Baumwollunterhose zum Schweissaufsaugen
- Socken: 1. Schicht: Helly Hansen, 2. Schicht: normale Wolle.
- Watweste: Columbia

Gruss Kay


----------



## schappi

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin #h ,
hab mir gerade neue Watklamotten gekauft

Wathose: Ron Thompson Crosswater

Watjacke: Geoff Anderson WS


----------



## Tisie

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Schappi,

welche Ron Thompson hast Du denn?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## mj23

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo,

das sind meine Watsachen.

Wathose: Vision Extreme
Watjacke: Ron Thompson grau
Watschuhe: Chota


----------



## snoekbaars

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin zusammen!|wavey:

Ich habe mich mal wieder in Unkosten gestürzt und hab neue Watklamotten gekauft, welche jedoch noch auf ihren ersten Einsatz warten müssen:

Wathose:
Simms G3 :vik:

Überjacke:
Simms Rivertek:g

Unterjacke:
Simms Rivertec Softshell:q

Und um die Watschuhe mal zu präzisieren:
Simms Guide Größe 47 bei normaler Schuhgröße 44/45.#6

TL und hoffentlich bis bald anne Küst' !!
Ralph


----------



## schappi

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi,
> 
> welche Ron Thompson hast Du denn?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


 
Moin Matthias,
die Ron Thompson Crosswater


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich habe mir eine neue Watjacke zugelegt. Dieses mal hab ich mich für eine Grauvell entschieden.


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Da meine Wathose an einer Naht undicht war, habe ich nun auch eine neue. Wieder ein Ron Thompson, dieses mal aber die neue Crosswater.


----------



## Golfer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

die meiste Watjacken und Hosen die ich hier gesehen habe kosten ja weit über 100 Euro!!! Bekomme ich da nicht was günstigeres???


----------



## Dorschking

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich habe die Balzer Wathose und dazu eine Shimano Beastmaster Watjacke:k. Das Problem bei den billigwathosen ist, dass sie meist von nicht so guter Qualität sind wie die teureren. Wenn man zum Beispiel die Wathose von DAM nimmt die ist zwar recht günstig aber es gibt viele Leute die diese Hose umtauschen müssen wohingegen von den Wathosen ab 100€ ein sehr sehr geringer Prozentsatz zurückkommt, weil sie schon von anfang an kaputt war. Darum lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld ausgeben damit man was ordentliches hat und nicht dauernd umtauschen gehen muss.:m


----------



## Golfer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich bekomme eine von DAM die kostet im Laden aber auch 100 Euro!!!Was hälst du von der Baleno Kerry Watjacke???


----------



## Dorschking

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ja ich meine die hier http://www.boddenangler.de/images/DAM_neoprenHose.gif
zur Jacke: so an sich liest es sich nicht schlecht aber ich finde keine Informationen über die Wassersäule.;+


----------



## Golfer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Jo die meine ich!!!


----------



## Golfer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich stehe mit der Wathose aber auch nicht Stundenlang im Wasser!!! Vondaher wird sie auch nicht so stark belastet!! Ich denke mal diese Wathose ist vollkommen ok. 4mm Neopren!!


----------



## Dorschking

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Wo soll diese Wathose denn über 100€ kosten das is ja wucher#c. Rod´s World bei uns in Rostock verkauft die für 73€ und die kann man bei 3. 2. 1. Meins bestimmt noch günstiger bekommen.


----------



## Golfer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Also ich hab im Internet gelesen das der Ladenpreis 99,99ist!


----------



## Dirk170478

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo,

meine Frau und ich haben uns heute die neue atmungsaktive DAM Wathose bestellt. Ist sogar eine rausnehmbare Innenhose aus Fleece dabei...
Mit Watschuhen zusammen nur 249 €!!!
Mal gespannt wie die Qualität ist! Am Sonntag wird die Hose auf Herz und Nieren getestet...
Ostsee:l , wir kommen!!!

Greez


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Dirk&Liz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Frau und ich haben uns heute die neue atmungsaktive DAM Wathose bestellt. Ist sogar eine rausnehmbare Innenhose aus Fleece dabei...
> Mit Watschuhen zusammen nur 249 €!!!
> Mal gespannt wie die Qualität ist! Am Sonntag wird die Hose auf Herz und Nieren getestet...
> Ostsee:l , wir kommen!!!
> 
> Greez




poste unbedingt mal deine Erfahrungen nach ein ein paar mal wässern #h
Das könnte sehr interessant sein.
Ich habe gehört die DAM werden in der gleichen fernöstlichen Näherei wie die Vision gefertigt und die Vision sind Top.
BTW bekommt man eine Vision Extreme für unter 200Euro ohne 321, dass mit DAM interessiert mich trotzdem mal.


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> ...BTW bekommt man eine Vision Extreme für unter 200Euro ...



Äääääh wo bitte ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Golfer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Neopren Wathose von DAM
[8701000]99,90EUR 59,00EUR
[inkl. 19% MwSt zzgl. Versandkosten]






Für eine grössere Darstellung
klicken Sie auf das Bild. 


F&uumlr eine gr&oumlssere Darstellung
klicken Sie auf das Bild.Moderne 4 mm Neopren-Wathose, 
ausgestattet mit :

hochwertigen Gummisohle,
doppeltem Kniepolster mit Gumminoppenbeschichtung,
äußerer Brusttasche aus Neopren mit Klettverschluss und zusätzlicher Netztasche,
verstellbarem Schulterträgern mit Neoprenpolsterung und Clipverschluss
sowie 2 Befestigungsösen für div. Werkzeuge.
Optionen:Größe:40/41 (99,90EUR)42/43 (99,90EUR)44/45 (99,90EUR)46/47 (99,90EUR)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aktuelle Meinungen: 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dieses Produkt haben wir am Dienstag, 28. März 2006 in unseren Katalog aufgenommen.


----------



## Golfer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich finde die im Internet sogar für 111euro


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Äääääh wo bitte ?|kopfkrat




Sieht komisch aus aber wenn du gute Preise für Vision etc. suchst ruf mal hier an #h 

klickmich


----------



## peter II

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

cooler Link:q


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



peter II schrieb:


> cooler Link:q




kennst du auch Ernst?


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Sieht komisch aus aber wenn du gute Preise für Vision etc. suchst ruf mal hier an #h
> 
> klickmich



Auf den ersten Blick würde ich denken, du willst mich verarschen, aber DU ja bestimmt nicht#6  Danke!


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

ich doch nicht :q 

Ruf mal an und frag mal nach Preisen für alles was dich so interessiert.

Ernst ist ein super netter Typ der vom Fischen zudem ´ne Menge Ahnung hat.


----------



## JunkieXL

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich hab mir gestern ne Sierra MBQ geholt ... für 152 Euronen ... nicht schlecht nur bischen kalt trotz 3 hosen drunter ... ich bin 5 mmm neopren gewöhnt die Watjacke von DAM ist top kann man nix sagen erfüllt ihren zweck


----------



## Golfer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Warum kommt hier nichts mehr??


----------



## Golfer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich habe: Wathose: D.A.M.
              Watjacke: kaufe mir die Baleno Kerry
              Watweste: keine Marke bin aber sehr zufrieden


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moinsen!!!

Neue Wathose !!! 

Vision Flywater im Set mit Watschuhen (kommen allerdings noch):vik:

gruß

Havorred01


----------



## Fischbox

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Jetzt will ich auch was zumThema beitragen:

Wathose (seit gestern:vik: ): Vision Extreme (aber ohne Zip)
Watjacke: D.A.M Hydrotech
Watschuh: Wanderschuh für 25 Tacken
Unterwäsche+Socken: Thermofleece von Tchibo


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Na dann möchte ich auch noch mal was zu dem Thema beitragen:

Habe mir vor kurzem eine atmungsaktive Wathose gegönnt und gleich eine neue größere Watjacke, weil ich aus der alten "rausgewachsen" bin.

Wathose: Patagonia Watermaster (echtes Topteil)
Watjacke: B.Richi (Für den Preis ok)
Watschuh: Greys GRX (allerbest)
Unterwäsche/ Socken: Ski-Unterwäsche, darüber wenn sehr kalt eine Helly-Hansen Faserpelzlatzhose, dann eine dicke Fleece-Hose von B.Richi, dicke 600er Ullfrotte-Socken, dicke Wollsocken und darüber noch Neopren-Füsslinge - damit nix verrutscht! Seitdem nicht mehr gefroren!!

Falls jemand noch eine Behr Neoprenwathose Gr. 46 (absolut Wasserdicht, ca. 20mal im Einsatz!) und Behr Watjacke Gr. XL gebrauchen kann bitte melden - wird günstig abgegeben!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich auch was zumThema beitragen:
> 
> Wathose (seit gestern:vik: ): Vision Extreme (aber ohne Zip)





bei Ernst eingedealt? #h


----------



## angler0507

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Kleine Aktualisierung meinerseits: Meine alte atmungsaktive Bähr ist entsorgt. War nach knapp vier Jahren nicht mehr wasserdicht...
Meine alten Watstiefel sind ebenfalls kaputt (war bereits das zweite Paar)...#q 

Habe jetzt mal richtig Geld in die Hand genommen und zugeschlagen.

Wathose: Scierra Blackwater (für knapp 200 Euro)
Watschuhe: Simms Freestone mit Filzsohle (für knapp 130 Euro)

Ich hoffe, die Investition lohnt sich...


----------



## mot67

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

hab gestern auch meine neue watbekleidung erfolgreich getestet:
hose: guideline techstretch (atmungsaktiv)
schuhe: guideline crosswater filzsohle
darunter guideline termofleece strampelanzug, der gestern fast schon etwas zu warm war.
alles zusammen für 405,- erstanden, viel geld, aber ich hoffe, dass ich nun ne weile ruhe hab.

bin sehr zufrieden mit der watfischerei im leichten, atmungsaktiven gewand


----------



## Catcher42

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Havorred01 schrieb:


> Moinsen!!!
> 
> Neue Wathose !!!
> 
> Vision Flywater im Set mit Watschuhen (kommen allerdings noch):vik:
> 
> gruß
> 
> Havorred01


Hi Havorred01, bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir die Kombination auch gönnen soll. Schreib mal ob die Klamotten was taugen. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So, alles wieder auf dem neusten Stand .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## troutcontrol

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

moin,
bei mir ist in den paar jahren auch schon was zusammengekommen, immer auf der suche nach verbesserungen bin ich inzwischen weg von neopren. 
um mit letzterem anzufangen:

*wathose*
scierra tundra bootfoot: 
hängt im keller

scierra blackwater: 
nehm ich zum yak-fahren, da extrem weit geschnitten; innen löst sich das lining etwas

patagonia sst (s.photo):
schöne hose

simms new guide stockingfoot:
noch besser, läßt sich leichter ausziehen, da das material stärker ist, ein traum von hose


*jacke*
simms guide


*watschuhe*
simms lw mit filz: 
etwas schmal geschnitten

simms l2 mit aqua stealth: 
ein riesenschuh, trage ohne probleme noch ein paar neoprenfüsslinge drunter und hab jetzt keine kalten füße mehr  

*watgürtel*
bismarck: neopren mit klettverschluss

*fleece*:
bare (300er)
ggf. noch long john von hh

*1. schicht*: 
odlo 

gruss aus berlin
martin


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Heute hat der Postbote 2 mal geklingelt und mir meine Wathose und Watjacke vorbei gebracht. :vik:


Wathose: Lawson #6

Watjacke: Baleno Cardiff #6

Handschuhe: Neopren von Behr
|wavey:


----------



## Stefan6

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose : *Kinetic Svalbard Wader* 4,5mm Neopren

Watschuhe : *Kinetic Wading Boots Extreme Felt*

Watgürtel : Neopren mit Klettverschluß

Watjacke : Geoff Anderson WS Watjacke

Handschuhe : Kinetic HIGHLANDER GLOVE


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin!

Bei mir neu für den Herbst!

Hose Vision Extreme
Schuhe Guideline Streamwalker

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Leider kann ich den Thread nicht mehr weiterführen #c. Da ich das erste Posting nicht mehr ändern kann |gr:. Die Funktion alte Postings zu ändern wurde aus dem AB rausgenommen #d. Schade hat Spaß gemacht #h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich hab mir nun auch eine atmungsaktive Wathose zugelegt, und zwar die Extreme von Kinetic mit den dazu gehörigen Schuhen.


----------



## Fischer001

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

gelöscht, ich eröffne nen neuen Thread mit meiner Frage.
Fischer001


----------



## Hirse_Ali

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Watstiefel AIGLE Riviere - Vollkautschuk, best french quality, 66 EUR.


----------



## C..pHunter

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Nabend...

Auch wenn der Thread nicht mehr aktualisiert werden kann muss ich mal meine neuen Errungenschaften mal posten....

Wathose: Simms Freestone für 160€ geschossen

Watjacke: Shimano Biocraft

Watschuhe: Shimano Biocraft 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Köhlerkönig

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer relativ günstigen Wathose zum Spinnfischen.
Ich angele nicht in der Ostsee sondern bin lediglich an Seen und Kieslöchern unterwegs, von daher denke ich mal das mir eine Wathose mit Stiefeln reichen wird.
Das Angebot an diesen Hosen is aber so groß, das ich echt keine Ahnung habe welche ich nehmen soll.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich welche Art, Marke, und Ausstattung ich unbedingt bräuchte und was nicht.

Bin über jede info dankbar.


----------



## Horndorsch

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Dennis,

wahrscheinlich hast Du hier im Board ja schon ein bisschen rumgestöbert. Nach meinen Erfahrungen liegt bei günstigen (Neopren-)Hosen (diese ganzen 50 - 80 EUR Dinger) Glück und Pech nahe zusammen. Mit so ziemlich jeder dieser Hosen wurden gute und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich selbst hatte mal ne DAM, deren Nähte nach ca. 1 Jahr fast komplett Auquasure beschichtet waren. :c
Als dann auch noch ein Stiefel leckte, habe ich mich von Ihr getrennt. Auf jeden Fall ist diese ewige Flickerrei echt nervig. Insofern würd ich raten, eher etwas mehr auszugeben - wer hat schon gerne einen nassen A...?
Hab jetzt selbst seit ner Weile eine Kinetic Svalbard - bisher top - und auch relativ günstig.


Grüße, Dirk#h


----------



## Köhlerkönig

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Grüß dich Dirk,

wo hast du sie dir denn gekauft und wie teuer war sie.
Is bei den Preisen keine einfache entscheidung!
Falls ich sie mir kaufen sollte, was muß ich bei der größen angabe beachten, lieber ne Nummer größer bestellen oder genau das was man sonst auch hat?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Chrizzi

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Am besten im Laden anprobieren... Ansonsten kann es ungünstig ausfallen.


----------



## Horndorsch

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@Dennis

Ich habe Sie von angel domäne, ich glaube 129 EUR inkl. Watschuhe und Watgürtel. 
Anprobieren ist natürlich am besten. Falls du dazu keine Möglichkeit hast, hier mein Eindruck: Größenmäßig fällt die ziemlich normal aus. Ich bin 1,82m, 71 Kg, Schuhgröße 43 (Blutgruppe nur via PN) und habe die Hose in 42/43 genommen. Ist kein Problem dicke Socken anzuziehen, paßt alles bestens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ob man ggf. Hose und Schuhe in unterschiedlichen Größen bekommen kann (manch einer lebt ja auf großem Fuß), weiß ich nicht.|kopfkrat

Tight lines,
Dirk


----------



## Köhlerkönig

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Horndorsch schrieb:


> @Dennis
> 
> Ich habe Sie von angel domäne, ich glaube 129 EUR inkl. Watschuhe und Watgürtel.
> Anprobieren ist natürlich am besten. Falls du dazu keine Möglichkeit hast, hier mein Eindruck: Größenmäßig fällt die ziemlich normal aus. Ich bin 1,82m, 71 Kg, Schuhgröße 43 (Blutgruppe nur via PN) und habe die Hose in 42/43 genommen. Ist kein Problem dicke Socken anzuziehen, paßt alles bestens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ob man ggf. Hose und Schuhe in unterschiedlichen Größen bekommen kann (manch einer lebt ja auf großem Fuß), weiß ich nicht.|kopfkrat
> 
> Tight lines,
> Dirk



Danke Dirk,

na dann werde ich sie mir mal bestellen.
Werde ne 40/41 und schuhe ne 42/43 nehmen.
Bin zwar bloß 1,73 m wiege aber 74 kg und lebe auf großem Fuß wie du so schön gesagt hast und ehe ich meine Plattfüße da nicht reinbekomme, nehme ich lieber ne Nummer größer.
Denke mal das das deann hinhaut,oder?

Gruß Dennis|wavey:


----------



## Stingray

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Update kommt die Tage . Kann das Erstposting ja wieder ändern #6.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Inseljung

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin moin!

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Scierra Hydrovent Hose?

Finde es ein wenig seltsam,( wenn die Dinger gut sind finde ich das super ) das die jetzt schon von 379,- auf 214,00 gesenkt wurde.. ;+

Ist doch noch relativ aktuell oder wat?

MfG Inseljung


----------



## MeerforelleHRO

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So ein Update von mir für die neue Saison

Wathose Scierra Tundra Stockingfoot/ Vision Extreme Stockingfoot 

Watjacke Simms Freestone

Watschuhe Simms Freestone

:vik: André


----------



## Merlin66

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo und guten Abend,
mal ne kurze Frage:
Was ist von Wathosen mit Reißverschluß zu halten? Ist der Reißverschluß nicht ne echte Schwachstelle von wegen Dichtigkeit?
Frage wegen des Angebotes u.a. da:
http://www.angelsachse.de/product_i...n-Sonderangebot-Wathose-Watschuhe-Tasche.html

Ist dieses Set empfehlenswert oder gibts Kritikpunkte?

Viele Grüße 
Merlin


----------



## Andi28

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin moin!!!

Wathose : Behr  SEABEHR PLATIN INNOVATION

Watgürtel : Alter Ledergürtel

Watjacke : Geoff Anderson RAPTOR

Handschuhe :NO NAME

Unterwäsche :Aldi Skiunterwäsche und Fleecejacke von The north Face


----------



## Dorschking

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hab hier auch was neues. Nach einer defekten Balzer Wathose nach 1 1/2 Jahren und einer kaputten Spro nach 3 Monaten #c hoffe ich, dass ich mit meiner Kinetic Xavier jetzt mehr Glück habe.


----------



## Der Franke

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Servus Leute#h

ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu den Größen bei den Simms Wathosen, wie fallen die aus ? Vorallem die Füßlinge?
Welche größe nimmt man bei einer Schuhgröße von 44 bis 45 ?
Ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen#t


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ergänzung: Schuhe: Simms: Rivershed Studded Aquastealth


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So, kleine Änderung. 
Hab meine Kinetic-Wathose, welche hier irgendwie untergegangen sein muss, gegen eine Simms Classic Guide getauscht.
Watschuhe: Simms Freestone.
Und vor schon etwas längerer Zeit hab ich mir ne neue Watjacke zugelegt.
Geoff Anderson Raptor.


----------



## Malte

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich hab ne Scierra Varzuga Jacke seit nem halben Jahr.

Ne Loop Opti Wathose hab ich jetzt seit 2 Monaten und Chota Brooki II Watstiefel sind auch neu.


----------



## flexxxone

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,

hab in 'nem anderen Tröt schonmal gefragt...

...könnt ihr hier mal schauen und mir evtl. 'n Tip geben?

BITTE! 

Danke!
flexxx


So, jetzt darf ich mitspielen :q

Watjacke: DAM Hydro-Tech kurz
Wathose: Scierra Tundra, Neopren, 5mm, Filzsohle (älteres Modell)
Handschuhe: Thermofleece-Handschuhe von Tchibo
Unterwäsche: Thermo-Funktionsunterwäsche von Tchibo

Den ersten Einsatz wird das Material in 5 Tagen haben :vik:

Servus!


----------



## Malte

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

So, nachdem ich die Loop Hose zwei Mal umgetauscht habe, :v
besitze ich jetzt ne Simms Headwaters Hose.


----------



## Evotec

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

hier mal meine kombi.
Neopren:  Viking
Atmungsaktive: Simms G3
Watjacke: Loop opti 3L Kariert
Watschuh: Simms L2 
Poolbrille: Ray Ban 
Flecce Wäsche: Simms 
Handschuhe: sowas brauch kein Angler


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

hi @ all, 

habe diese Frage schon in ´nem anderen Forum gestellt, aber keine Antwort erhalten...

Knackpunkt ist die atmungsaktive-wathose von Ocean! 
habe sie mir vor knapp 10 Tagen zugelegt und war vorher langjähriger neopren-user... sind die "atmungsaktiven" wirklich atmungsaktiv??? habe nach ca 4 Tagen Einsatz das Gefühl als würde sich schwitzwasser im Schrittbereich bilden. Also mehr oder minder unterhalb des Watgürtels! kann nicht sagen dass die Nähte undicht sind und auch meine Bekleidung ist nicht naß, deshalb würde ich (fast) behaupten dass alles dicht ist...ABER, es ist merkbar wenn man bei diesen Temperaturen bis zum bauchnabel im Wasser steht... hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?? 

Alles in allem aber eine sehr geile hose, gemessen am Preis und Funtionalität!!!


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Unter Wasser ist kein Stoff der Welt atmungsaktiv. Die Wathosen sind nur dann atmungsaktiv, wenn sie über Wasser sind. In deinem Fall ist es so, dass du im Wasser stehst und deine Beine schwitzen leicht (vom laufen oder so - ich will hier keine weiteren Mutmaßungen anstellen|uhoh. Da der Wasserdampf, der in deiner Beingegend herumgeistert:r nicht nach oben entweichen kann (Watgürtel) sammelt sich Kondenswasser an der Stelle. Da kannst du nichst ändern außer vielleicht den Watgürtel weglassen.
Vielleicht ist deine Wathose tatsächlich nicht allzu atmungsaktiv, sodass sie in der atmungsfähigen Zeit nicht genug Wasser heraustransportiert.

Mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen#d


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@blumovic:

#6 schon mal besten dank! so habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet... aber klingt sicher einleuchtend! und solange die Kleidung trocken ist/bleibt... werde ich sicher beruhigt weiter fischen :g

P.S.: hast du richtig erkannt, nur das "schwitzen" der Beine, mehr nicht...kann ich dir versichern


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Was hast du denn für Unterbekleidung? Die darf nämlich nicht aus Baumwolle sein. Baumwolle hat die doofe Angewohnheit Feuchtigkeit aufzunehmen. Und da bringt die beste atmungsaktive Hose nichts.


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Unterbekleidung? Die darf nämlich nicht aus Baumwolle sein. Baumwolle hat die doofe Angewohnheit Feuchtigkeit aufzunehmen. Und da bringt die beste atmungsaktive Hose nichts.



weiß ich doch  habe funtionsunterwäsche an und darüber eine Fleecehose bzw Fleecepullover... da sehe ich ja auch nicht das problem, eher darin, dass meine Wathose im Bereich unterhalb des watgürtels leicht feucht ist. Da keine meiner bekleidungsschichten naß is, nehme auch langsam wieder Abstand davon/daran zu denken dass die Nähte undicht sind...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Grüß Dich 

Welche hast Du dir denn geholt.
Ist Ocean kein Anbieter für Arbeitskleidung oder ich hab den falschen gefunden.


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Tino schrieb:


> Grüß Dich
> 
> Welche hast Du dir denn geholt.
> Ist Ocean kein Anbieter für Arbeitskleidung oder ich hab den falschen gefunden.



moin tino,

guckst du

gerade der Umstand das ocean Berufsbekleidung (unter anderem auch für Fischer) herstellt und letztenendes auch der Preis haben mich zum kauf gebracht... die zeit wird zeigen wie strapazierfähig sie wirklich ist.


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Mensch Schmidtie,
Du sollst arbeiten und hier nicht im Netz rum surfen. Es ist 12 Uhr, Pause ist vorbei. 
Die Atmungsaktiven taugen wohl doch nicht sogut für die Ostsee wie behauptet. Wenn die Dinger trocknen setzt das Salz die Poren zu.  Und da mein Höschen mal wieder ein Loch am linken Strumpf hat wird es nachher im Angelladen richtig knallen. Geld oder Leben. Und dann ab nach Greifswald ne Neoprenhose gekauft. So ein Lawsen Teil für 129,95. Falls wenn liegt Greifswald ja auf dem Weg der Reklamation...


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@sillomat:

im netto gibt´s ´ne neopren für 39europäer #6

ich spül meine doch immer artig unter der dusche ab


----------



## Cassius

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallöchen!

Wathose: Guideline Explorer
Watschuhe: Loop Outdoor
Watjacke: Geoff Anderson Raptor
Handschuhe: Behr (sind aber eigentlich ausgemustert)

An Unterwäsche hab ich bissl atmungsaktive Unterwäsche (1-2 schichten) und dann n Fleece-Zweiteiler.

grüße!


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Suche Watjacke so 50-80 €.

Was könnt ihr derzeit empfehlen? Und vor allem wo gibts die zu erwerben 

danke im voraus

mfg fabian


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Guck mal zu Moritz nach Kaltenkirchen. Die haben immer ganz gute Angebote. Guck mal, ob die die Geoff Anderson Raptor noch da haben. Die ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

die kostet aber minimum 129 €   |bigeyes


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Die hatten sie da mal ab 55€. Deswegen sagte ich ja, ob die die noch da haben. Ansonsten haben die auch noch jede Menge anderer Watjacken da.


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



kaizr schrieb:


> die kostet aber minimum 129 €   |bigeyes



Ist aber auch jeden einzelnen Euro davon Wert.
Einfach ein Top durchdachtes Teil, zuverlässig, robust und dazu noch ziemlich leicht.

In der Preisklasse 50-80 Euro käme vllt. noch etwas von Behr in betracht. Google doch mal nach "Enprotex" 

René


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich weiß das man nicht nach dem Aussehen gehen soll, aber die Enprotex geht garnicht.

Aber danke für die Tipss. Ich werde einfach dann mal nach Feierabend bei Moritz anrufen und fragen was die Jungs da am start haben.

Vielen Dank und mfg Fabian


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Kennt jemand die Firma Ocean?

hier links zu deren Produkten. Ist eine Dänische Berufsbekleidungsfirma.

Watjacke: http://www.as-rathjen.de/KOOBI/inde...=O-100-22-02&categ=81&parent=0&navop=0&area=1
Wathose: http://www.as-rathjen.de/KOOBI/inde...fid=O-100-70&categ=81&parent=0&navop=0&area=1

mfg Fabian


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Über die Hose kannst du dich hier schlau lesen.


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Cool, danke Dir.

Das praktische ist, dass ein enger Bekannter für die Firma arbeitet und ich somit nich den vollen Preis zahlen muss. Die Bewertungen fallen ja auch ganz gut aus.

mfg Fabian


----------



## Calle-Sylt

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo erstmal.Ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab gleich mal eine Frage an euch.
Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit eine Wathose zu legen.Hab schon jede Menge über das Thema gelesen.Bin nun auf die Behr Neopren Wathose "High Back" gestoßen und wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch diese besitzt oder gute/schlechte erfahrung damit gemacht hat.Evtl auch von anderen Angelkolege etwas über diese Hose gehört hat.Habe die Hose durch Zufall bei Ebay entdeckt http://cgi.ebay.de/Behr-4-mm-Neopren...d=p3286.c0.m14 .Lohnt es sich für den Preis?oder doch lieber nen Euro mehr ausgeben?
Vielen Dank schonmal
Calle


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin, ich habe im Moment genau die gleiche wie Du.
Sie ist für den Anfang ausreichend. Extrem warm, aber leider auch der totale Kondenswasserautomat.

Aber dennoch würde ich Sie mir wieder kaufen. Preis/leistung stimmt auf jedenfall.

Denn ne Atmungsaktive Hose unter Wasser bringt Dir auch nichts und kostet im Schnitt das 2- 3-Fache.

mfg fabian


----------



## Calle-Sylt

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Lieber schwitze ich im Sommer als zu frieren im Winter


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



kaizr schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe im Moment genau die gleiche wie Du.
> Sie ist für den Anfang ausreichend. Extrem warm, aber leider auch der totale Kondenswasserautomat.
> 
> Aber dennoch würde ich Sie mir wieder kaufen. Preis/leistung stimmt auf jedenfall.
> 
> Denn ne Atmungsaktive Hose unter Wasser bringt Dir auch nichts und kostet im Schnitt das 2- 3-Fache.
> 
> mfg fabian





Moin Fabian |wavey:


Klares JEIN 

Gerade wenn man ( auch im Winter ) viel läuft, geht nichts über 'ne Atmungsaktive. Klar, im Wasser ist nicht viel mit dem Effekt.
Allerdings finde ich, dass viele Angler zu schnell ins Wasser gehen. Häufig verscheucht man damit die silbernen Freunde, die direkt im Uferberich stehen.
In der E-Bucht bietet das Loop Outlet Center aus Schweden häufig Atmungsaktive zu 'nem guten Kurs an. Kaum teurer als 'ne gute Neoprenhose.


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Calle-Sylt schrieb:


> Lieber schwitze ich im Sommer als zu frieren im Winter



Mit vernünftiger Unterbekleidung friert man auch im Winter nicht mit einer atmungsaktiven Wathose. Außer im Belly trag ich nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Schöne Überschneidung, Gunnar :m

Das hätte ich noch hinzufügen wollen


----------



## Calle-Sylt

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Deswegen wollte ich mir vorher eine Meinung von euch einholen bevor ich einen fehl Kauf tätige


----------



## Viper5684

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

.....


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich habe die Wathose von Baer seit ca 11 Jahren und habe bis heute keine Probleme mit dieser Hose !

Die nächste Hose die ich mir zulege wird aber Filzsohlen haben !


----------



## holk

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi,

ich habe mich für die neue Saison neu ausgerüstet |rolleyes.

Da ich mit meinen Patagonia Riverwalker/Filz im Winter doch einige Problem hatte diverse Böschungen hochzulaufen, habe ich mir mal die Simms G4 Vibram zugelegt ... mal sehen wie diese Sohlen sich machen. Die Simms sind zwar um einiges schwerer als die Pata's vermitteln aber einen sehr satten und sicheren Stand. Die passende Hose (G4 Pro) hatte ich mir schon zu Weihnachten über den Teich schicken lassen ... es wäre schön gewesen wenn der Zoll Urlaub gehabt hätte|uhoh::q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Probleme mit Garantie.
Folgendes ist passiert.Hatte mir im Januar 2007 bei Kalle in Neustadt eine Scierra Helmsdale Watjacke gekauft.Im Juni 08 mußte ich sie tauschen, da ich darin sowas von naß wurde, ich hatte das Gefühl, ich habe garnix an.Nach zig-Telefonaten und hin und her hatte ich die Jacke dann 4 Monate später.Jetzt ist die getauschte Jacke einfach auseinandergefallen, heißt, Materialermüdung.Anruf bei Kalle Rohde-O-Ton.:"Garantie abgelaufen.Da hätte ich ja viel zu tun, wenn ich darüber was aufheben würde.Habe alle Belege weggeworfen".
Ich bei Svendsensport um Kulanz gebeten.Antwort.:"Händlersache, wir können da nichts tun.alles Gute."

Ich sage nur.Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten.Nun weiß ich endlich, wo ich nicht mehr kaufe.


----------



## matchbox

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,

ich hab mich jetzt hier durch etliche Seiten durchgekämpft und bin leider nicht wirklich schlauer geworden.

Ich suche eine Wathose für´s Süss-/Brackwasser.

- überwiegend schlammiger Grund
- Frühjahr bis Herbst

Wäre über Tips von Leuten, die selbst so ein Teil regelmäßig und seit längerem tragen sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## blumovic

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich finde diesen Thread eigentlich sehr informativ in dieser Hinsicht. Hier gibt's doch genug Empfehlungen für diverse Wathosen. Wie ist denn dein Budget für die Sache?

Also ich hab ne Orvis Silverlabel (atmungsaktiv) und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Ich habe die Wathose von Baer seit ca 11 Jahren und habe bis heute keine Probleme mit dieser Hose !
> 
> ...da ziehe ich aber den Hut vor!
> 
> Ich glaube, bzw. ich bin mir sicher, dass ich in meine Wathose in 11 Jahren nicht mehr rein passen werde!!! :q


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



> ...da ziehe ich aber den Hut vor!
> 
> Ich glaube, bzw. ich bin mir sicher, dass ich in meine Wathose in 11 Jahren nicht mehr rein passen werde!!! :q



ach dass ist eigentlich ganz einfach ! Muste nur mein Kampfgewicht von 120 Kg halten :q

aber so langsam macht die Hose zicken , leichter Wassereinbruch an der Stiefelnaht :c


----------



## matchbox

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



blumovic schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Thread eigentlich sehr informativ in dieser Hinsicht. Hier gibt's doch genug Empfehlungen für diverse Wathosen. Wie ist denn dein Budget für die Sache?
> 
> Also ich hab ne Orvis Silverlabel (atmungsaktiv) und bin zufrieden damit.


 
Moin,

danke für Deine Antwort. Die Orvis scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, hab gerade noch nach weiteren Meinungen dazu gehört. 
Nur übersteigt die gerade mein Budget.
Aber macht ja nichts. Bevor ich mir irgend ´nen Mist kaufe (was ja immer teurer ist), warte ich auf ein gutes Angebot beim Händler.
Gibt´s zu der Orvis noch eine Alternative (bis 200 € inkl. Schuhen, gerne weniger)?

Wie ist das überhaupt mit den Schuhen bei zweiteiligen Wathosen? Das hält dicht, wenn ich die Hose unten zuziehe und in ´nen Stiefel/Schuh reinschlüpfe?
Sorry für die doofe Frage, aber dass ist absolutes Neuland für mich.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


Edit: 



Traveangler schrieb:


> ach dass ist eigentlich ganz einfach ! Muste nur mein Kampfgewicht von 120 Kg halten :q


 
Wenn man so dick sein möchte wie wir, dann muss man auch manchmal was essen, wenn man keinen Hunger hat


----------



## holk

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



> Wie ist das überhaupt mit den Schuhen bei zweiteiligen Wathosen? Das hält dicht, wenn ich die Hose unten zuziehe und in ´nen Stiefel/Schuh reinschlüpfe?



Die Wathosen haben Neoprenfüßlinge und sind somit komplett dicht ... da mußt du nichts mehr zuziehen ... du kannst also auch Sandalen anziehen und bleibst trocken.

MfG

Holger


----------



## JanS

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hab ne RT Wathose (crosswater?) 
+ 
Geoff Anderson Raptor Watjacke

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Traveangler schrieb:


> ach dass ist eigentlich ganz einfach ! Muste nur mein Kampfgewicht von 120 Kg halten :q


 
Auch das muss man erst mal schaffen!!!#6


----------



## litzbarski

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo,

was könnt ihr mir für Watstiefel empfehlen??

Würde die Stiefel zum Fliegenfischen in einem kleineren Fluß nutzen sowie zum Spinnangeln am Rand unserer Talsperren.

Ich würde bis max. 100,00 € ausgeben wollen und sie sollten leicht sein.

Vielen Dank im vorraus...

Andre


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht über die Scierra cc4 Wathose. Ich habe sie jetzt ca. 1 Jahr und 4 Monate. Durchschnittlich kommt sie 5 mal im Monat in die Ostsee bzw. Boddengewässer rund um Rügen. Nach einem Jahr waren die Nähte im Hackenbereich beider Neostrümpfe undicht (mit Aquasur geflickt) und vor drei Tagen hatte ich den ersten Wassereinbruch an einer Naht im Hüftbereich. Preiskategorie um die 220 Eus. Fazit: für Leute die viel im Wasser sind, nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo Du angelst,  aber falls du an der Küste angelst, solltes Du eventuell auch eine Neopren ins Auge fassen
Für die kalte Jahreszeit
http://www.dj-angelsport.de/angebote/

Hab selber die Neopren und bin sehr zufrieden damit, und auch die Schuhe sind nicht schlecht

Denn wenn das buget sowieso schon Knapp ist, bist du mit Neopren ersteinmal ganzjährig ausgestattet

gruß Wilfried


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Habe mir eine Patagonia Guidewater+Watschuh Chota STL-Plus gekauft da ich nach mehreren Neopren Hosen#q, die trotz Pflege mit der Zeit im Salzwasser undicht werden für die atmungsaktive entschieden . Mit passender Unterbekleidung verspürt man in ihr auch bei Temperaturen<10 Grad keine Kälte und man bleibt trocken da diese Hose Feuchtigkeit von innen abso.wovon man bei Neopren ja nicht sprechen kann, da man in ihr bei einer ausgiebigen Wattour im wahrsten Sinne im eigenen Saft steht.Noch ein Vorteil sie trocknet sehr schnell,widerstandsfähig,langlebig,leicht dadurch sehr angenehm zu tragen,diese Hosen bekommt man auch in Zwischengrößen,Schuhe besitzen keine Metallösen dadurch  für Salzwasser bestens geeignet.Ich möchte diese Hose nicht mehr missen sie ist und bleibt ihr Kaufpreis wert.


----------



## JigTim

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hat jemand schon Bare Hosen getestet?

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## muchti

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

habe das gefuehl meine spro neoprenhose laesst ein wenig wasser durch (am gesaess...nun wuerde mir ein ratschlag helfen der guenstiger ist als weg+neu

gruss marco


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

kleben


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Habe mir eine Patagonia *Guidewater+Watschuh* Chota STL-Plus gekauft da ich nach mehreren Neopren Hosen#q, die trotz Pflege mit der Zeit im Salzwasser undicht werden für die atmungsaktive *entschieden* . Mit passender Unterbekleidung verspürt man in ihr auch bei Temperaturen<10 Grad keine Kältefür Salzwasser bestens geeignet.
> *Ich möchte diese Hose nicht mehr missen sie ist und bleibt ihr Kaufpreis wert.[/QUOT*
> 
> Sehe ich auch so,
> was hast Du für die guten Stücke ausgegeben?
> 
> *habe das gefuehl meine spro neoprenhose laesst ein wenig wasser durch (am gesaess...nun wuerde mir ein ratschlag helfen der guenstiger ist als weg+neu*
> 
> Das Kleben kannst Du mit sicherheit vergessen, habe dass Problem mehrfach versucht in den Griff zu bekommen, keine Chance!
> Wenn Du mit deinem Gerätehändler gut kannst, reklamieren und tauschen!
> 
> LG Maik


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Das Kleben kannst Du mit sicherheit vergessen, habe dass Problem mehrfach versucht in den Griff zu bekommen, keine Chance!
Wenn Du mit deinem Gerätehändler gut kannst, reklamieren und tauschen!

LG Maik[/QUOTE]


Hallo
Habe bei meiner alten Cormoran Buchse die getapten Nähte im kompletten Schritt-und Gesässbereich geklebt.
Die Nähte damit http://www.amazon.de/Jenzi-FischimNetz-Aquasure-Mini-Repair-Set/dp/B003R7HV4Q/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1320655725&sr=8-9 übergezogen und alles bombendicht.

...und das vor 3 Jahren!!!

Also ganz vergessen kann man ja dann das kleben nun doch nicht.


----------



## muchti

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

schoenen dank,

die klebemethode werde i dann wohl mal ausprobieren...
schwarze tonne geht ja immer noch wenn es nicht funktioniert...

tino, der link funtioniert nicht, hab's aber im netz gefunden...

gruss marco


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo muchti

Schade mit dem Link,vielleicht weil ich zur Zeit in England bin (beruflich)

Nimm *NICHT *den Stormsure,der soll flüssig wie Sekundenkleber sein und später brüchig werden.

Achte darauf das die Klebestelle einigermassen in waage liegt,sonst verläuft zuviel.

Wenn der ausgehärtet ist, hast du eine hochelastische, absolut dichte Klebestelle die auch Bewegungen mitmacht.

Du wirst sehen,der Kleber ist echt der Hammer!!!


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo muchti
> 
> Schade mit dem Link,vielleicht weil ich zur Zeit in England bin (beruflich)
> 
> Nimm *NICHT *den Stormsure,der soll flüssig wie Sekundenkleber sein und später brüchig werden.
> 
> Achte darauf das die Klebestelle einigermassen in waage liegt,sonst verläuft zuviel.
> 
> Wenn der ausgehärtet ist, hast du eine hochelastische, absolut dichte Klebestelle die auch Bewegungen mitmacht.
> 
> Du wirst sehen,der Kleber ist echt der Hammer!!!


 

...#hund noch nen tip am rande...

gebt euch mühe beim kleben, siehe anleitung von Tino, denn wenn ihr da Aquasure drauf habt, und irgendwo gespart habt, und die hose nicht dicht sein sollte, könnt ihr das nach/-Überkleben mit erneutem Aquasure vergessen, das zeug klebt nicht auf alte klebematerialien...

...dann hilft nur noch guter Karroseriekleber für Auto/Boot etc. -schön breit und etwas dicker auftragen(wichtig, das es links und rechts der naht auf neoprene kommt) und dann ist das teil wieder dicht... auch wenns nicht so schick aussieht....|bigeyes

Gruß Vossi


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Danke Vossi das du noch darauf hingewiesen hast ,etwas über die Naht hinaus den Kleber aufzutragen und nicht geizig mit dem Zeug zu sein.
Steht ,glaube ich ,aber in der Beschreibung trotzdem lieber 2x sagen.


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke Vossi das du noch darauf hingewiesen hast ,etwas über die Naht hinaus den Kleber aufzutragen und nicht geizig mit dem Zeug zu sein.
> Steht ,glaube ich ,aber in der Beschreibung trotzdem lieber 2x sagen.




...besser is dat...#6


----------



## collie

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich habe mir die Thermounterwäsche von Woolpower zugelegt... Hose,Hemd und Socken, nachdem ich den Bericht in der Kutter & Küste Nr. 40 gelesen habe und auch hier im Board noch einiges gefunden habe.
Die Wäsche ist echt der Hammer, schön zu tragen, super warm durch die Merinowolle, die auch nicht kratzt!!, atmungsaktiv und man kann sie ohne Probleme bis 50° waschen. Wirklich empfehlenswert!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Collie. Hast du nicht einen Link wo du diese Sachen bestellt hast?


----------



## collie

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi Tino,
die hier haben die größte Auswahl um online zu bestellen, hatte auch top geklappt.

http://www.wildnissport.de/index.php


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Danke Collie #h


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin;

Aldi Süd ( wenn wir hier schon Werbung machen ) hat, wenn ich mich nicht irre und mein Kurzzeitgedächtnis mich nicht im Stich läßt die Tage auch Merino-Unterwäsche am Start!
Hab mir letztes Jahr 2 Sets geholt, hab jetzt natürlich keinen Vergleich aber 25Takken pro Stück ist das Zeug alle mal Wert!
Shirt ist allerdings KURZARM!!!

TL
Micha


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Haben sie es auch in 3xl ?

Das Problem hab ich beim Röster. Grösser ist nicht.


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Woolpower gibt's auch bei Globetrotter oder direkt bei woolpower.
Gibt's in 200, 400 und 600 stärken. 
Preise fangen ab 70€ an(pro kleidungsteil ;-)


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin

zu den Grössen kann ich nix sagen und wie gesagt ein Vergleich zu mit Sicherheit hochwertigeren und hochpreisigeren Gerödel vom Outdoor-Dealer hab ich auch nicht...wollte hier auch nur den Hinweis zu preisgünstigeren Merino geben!

Für mich ist das Zeug vollkommen ausreichend, wenn ich bei euch oben anne Kyst wohnen würde hätte ich bestimmt auch das ein oder andere gute Stück im Schrank|wavey:

TL
Micha


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo

Gestern ist meine erste atmungsaktive Wathose gekommen und die Watschuhe gleich mit.

Es ist die Guideline Gaula Hose und der Crosswater V2 Schuh.

Nach der ersten Anprobe beider Sachen und ausführlichem begrabbeln und begucken,war ich seeeeeehr zufrieden mit den sachen.

Ich bin 1,93m groß mit 118kg mit Schuhgröße 47 und die Größenempfehlung des Shops passte.

Vorgestern hab ich mit Paypal bezahlt und am nächsten Tag war das Paket schon da.

Sehr gute Beratung am Telefon seitens des Shops !!!

Hier ein Link zu den Klamotten

http://www.adh-fishing.de/watbekleidung/wathosen-sets/guideline-watset-gaula-crosswater-v2.html


----------



## Barosz

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo, 
ich hab da mal so ne Frage. Ich wollte mir eine Neoprenwathose von DAM bestellen, um im Frühjahr in der "kalten" Ostssee zu angeln. Mir stellt sich da die Frage, welche Schuhgröße ich dann nehmen muss. Meine Schuhgröße ist 43/44 (kommt immer auf die Schuhmarke bzw. die Schuhform an). Ich muss doch bestimmt dicke Socken anziehen oder sind die Stiefel schon gefüttert und es reichen gewöhnliche Socken? |kopfkrat

43/44 oder 44/45?


----------



## charly-wengern

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

ne nummer größer auf jedenfall!


----------



## Puderquaste

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Brauche mal hilfe Jungs.
Wollte mir ne Wathose zulegen.
Nun weiß ich nur nicht welche größe.
Weil bin auch nicht sehr dünne??
Weil man findet ja immer nur größenangaben von schuhen.


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@Puderquaste

von Simms und Bare gibbet Größentabellen...heißt bei Schuhgr.44/45 hast du dann z.B. 3 versch. Schnitte!
Langer, kurzer Schritt...kleiner, großer Bauch/Brustumfang usw.


----------



## Josef87

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin am überlegen mir eine Wathose fürs Angeln vom Belly Boat anzuschaffen.

Nun meine Frage, warum muss es so oft eine Neoprenwathose, mal von einer Atmungsaktiven abgesehen, sein. Geht nicht auch eine schlichte Wathose unter der man einfach eine Wollunterhose und normale Hose anzieht, also je nach Temperatur, quasi wie sonst auch wenn man sich anzieht?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Eure Meinung.

Liebe Grüße,
Josef


----------



## antonio

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

müssen muß erst mal gar nichts.
im prinzip ist es ganz einfach.

neopren

hier isoliert die hose an sich vor der kälte
nachteil wenn man schwitzt, bleibt die suppe in der               hose(saunaeffekt)
braucht relativ lange zum trocknen nach dem einsatz besonders von innen

atmungsaktiv

bei kälte entsprechende funktionsunterwäsche nötig
das schwitzen wird minimiert und der schweiß nach außen abgegeben(kein saunaeffekt)
angenehmer zu tragen
trocknet wesentlich schneller nach dem einsatz

jetzt mußt du entscheiden was du willst.

antonio


----------



## Josef87

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Danke antonio für diese ausführliche Antwort.

Aber es gibt ja noch einen Typen von Wathosen, zum Beispiel diesen hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Roy-Fisher-Nylon-Wader-Gr-38-39-Wathose-Guertel-/330551117814 Kann ich nicht einfach so eine Hose nehmen und je nach Bedarf einfach mehr Kleidung darunter anziehen? Schwitzen wird man wie im Neopren, aber günstiger ist sie. Oder funktioniert das so nicht, meine halt warum soll man eine fette Neoprenhose kaufen wenns auch so ginge?

Beste Grüße,
Josef


----------



## antonio

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

das ist nichts anderes wie ein "halbkörperkondom".
du wirst darin sehr schnell frieren weil von außen her keine isolation da ist und dein "eigener saft", der in der hose bleibt somit sehr schnell abkühlt.
das ist wie mit nassen/feuchten klamotten in die kälte gehen.

antonio


----------



## Puderquaste

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@ Hov-Micha
Ja danke erstmal für den tipp.
Aber Hatte an ne neopren gedacht und auch bezahlbar also max 130 euro
weil nutze sie nicht so oft evtl 3-4 mal


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

die redcarp von behr ist günstig, sehr hoch geschnitten und macht bis jetzt (2 monate) einen guten eindruck.
 mfg


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@Josef87
kommt immer darauf an wo du mit dem belly hin willst!?
willst auch auf ostsee/nordsee, dann solltest du unbedingt ne neopren nehmen.
auf nen kleinem see reicht wohl dat körperkondom aus deinem link da aus..
und die Red Carp von Behr kann ich dir persönlich auch nur ans herz legen. schön weiches material und schön hoch geschnitten!
ich selber hab schon touren auf ostsee gemacht die einige stunden in anspruch genommen haben, und die hose ist top!|rolleyes
und besser zu warm als zu kalt und danach vielleicht sogar zwangspause weil krank


----------



## Lorenz

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

#h

...edit...
Das mit den möglichst leichten Watschuhen hat sich erledigt. Ich hab die Simms Headwaters mit Vibram in den USA geordert und werd mir dann meine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich kann sie dann auch gern mal wiegen. Auf dem deutschen Markt gibts die (noch) nicht.


> Lace up *our lightest boots* without taking a hit to your budget.  The  Headwaters carry a featherweight price tag and deliver rugged  performance.


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin Moin

als Mefo einsteiger wollte ich mir nun gerne eine wathose zulegen.Nu stellt sich mir die frage welche da die beste für mich wäre.dazu die daten ich wollte ca 150-200€ dafür ausgeben,die hose muss wenn denn aber auch in schuhgrösse 48 erhältlich sein.so ich sage schon mal danke für die künftige hilfe.

mfg Dorschfreund85


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> als Mefo einsteiger wollte ich mir nun gerne eine wathose zulegen.Nu stellt sich mir die frage welche da die beste für mich wäre.dazu die daten ich wollte ca 150-200€ dafür ausgeben,die hose muss wenn denn aber auch in schuhgrösse 48 erhältlich sein.so ich sage schon mal danke für die künftige hilfe.
> 
> mfg Dorschfreund85



Ich hab mir die Simms Freestone geholt. Super Teil.
Ist etwas teurer. In meinen Augen loht sich aber die Investition.


----------



## Zoidberg

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

du solltest 100 - 150€ für funtionsunterwäsche und fleece mit einkalkulieren. wenn du nur im frühjahr fischen willst, reicht auch ne neopren. scierra tundra oder ron thompson dakota. nicht die günsigsten neoprens, aber meine rt hält jetzt seit ca. 7 jahren. 3 andere günstigere modelle hielten bei mir keine saison durch.
watbüx-kauf ist auch bißchen glücksspiel. am besten bei local dealer holen wegen umtausch.


----------



## sandmagic

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Boardies,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Wathose. Dazu folgende Randbedingungen:
Ich bin (bisher) selten im Salzwasser unterwegs ~1Woche/Jahr. 
Ich möchte die Hose auch zum Spinnfischen und Posenfischen im Fluss benutzen. 

Meine Frage: 
1) Ist eine atmungsaktive für diese Zwecke besser geeignet, als eine Neopren?
2) Machen Watschuhe sinn?
3) Was haltet ihr von dieser Hose (Kinetic Waterspeed G2, im Bundle für ca. 140€): http://http://www.kineticfishing.com/default.aspx?pageId=169

Danke für eure Unterstützung!
sandmagic


----------



## dorschfreund85

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

ja für alles gesamt habe ich ca 250 gerechnet sprich hose und unterwäsche.
aber mal ne frage was taugt diese*

DAM HYDROFORCE (atmungsaktiv)
 die soll ca 150 kosten.
*


----------



## Fisch-Klops

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

moin, keine Ahnung ob die was taugt aber ich hatte mal ne DAM Hydroforce Neoprenhose anprobiert und war doch sehr verwundert, ich bin 1,77m und wollte ne Hose mit Schuhgr. 42/43. Die Hose war aber viiiiiel zu lang. Die stauchte sich an den Beinen unheimlich, drückt halt im Schritt unangenehm und die Schultergurte hab ich auch nich festgezogen bekommen, keine Ahnung wer dafür Modell gestanden hat. Is wohl was für Leute die etwa 1,90 bis 1,95m groß sind und Schuhgr. 42 haben, was wohl recht selten is. Falls du die bestellen willst kannst ja mal die Schrittlänge anfragen zum vergleichen.


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

hallo,
ich möchte mir in den nächsten zeit eine watjacke kaufen. da ich bis jetzt noch keine besessen habe weiß ich noch nicht worauf es ankommt? preislich hatte ich so an 100euro plus x gedacht. sollte aber nichts über 150euro sein.
hatte jetzt mal die geoff anderson raptor und eine vision vector ( weiß nicht wie es geschrieben wird|rolleyes) im laden an.
hierbei hat mir die vision besser gefallen.
hat noch jemand empfehlungen oder tipps die ich beachten sollte?

gruß kunde


----------



## Tino

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/geoffa05.html

Hier ist ein Testbericht der Raptorjacke.


Ich habe sie auch und bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Passt in meiner Größe sehr gut,Verarbeitung ist bestens.

Was will man mehr...


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Brauch mal auf die Schnelle nen Tip.

Bei etwas kälterem Wasser unter der atmungsaktiven Wathose, was würdet ihr empfehlen ???

Thermounterwäsche ist klar, aber was darüber ???

Helly Hansen Faserpelz Hose

oder

Simms Waderwick Fleece Hose

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Teilen ?

Danke #h


----------



## Bremer1985

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

moin,moin#h

ich benötige eine neue watjacke und interessiere mich für die ``*Simms G4 Pro Watjacke`` !*
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? hat schon jemand erfahrung mir dieser jacke? da sie nicht ganz billig ist überlegt man sich natürlich 2X ob man sich so etwas anschafft!
danke vorab und bis dann...........


----------



## Bremer1985

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

hhhmm??


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hier passiert nicht viel |kopfkrat

Uninteressantes Thema?

Gruß aus HRO #h


----------



## Bremer1985

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

ne,das stimmt! schade eigentlich!#d


----------



## HechtJogi

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin, auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Wathose (inkl. Schuhwerk). Allerdings bin ich auf ein niedrigeres Preissegment aus. Max. 100 € soll sie kosten. 
Einsatzgebiet soll die Ostsee sein, auch im Winter (Nov.-Feb.).
Dementsprechend wirds wohl eine aus Neopren, vermute ich mal?
Thermoleggins und entsprechende Socken besitze ich bereits.
Optimal wäre es, wenn ich eine Hose aus dem Askari-Sortiment (angelsport,de) finden würde, da ich dort noch einen 40 € Gutschein besitze.

Hab da auch schon ein bißchen gestöbert und bin auf folgende Produkte gekommen:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n/behr-high-back-neopren-wathose-4/detail.jsf

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...sen/behr-neopren-wathose-high-back/detail.jsf

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-platin-innovation-neopren-wathose/detail.jsf

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...roforce-neopren-wathose-gummisohle/detail.jsf

Kann man damit was anfangen? In der Ostsee, auch bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt?

lg, jogi


----------



## Bremer1985

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

also wenn das deine erste wathose ist und du es erstmal ausprobieren willst ob dir die watfischerei überhaupt gefällt,dann solltest du dich meiner meinung nach für die zweite entscheiden. allerdings rate ich immer wathosen mit separaten schuhen zu tragen.es ist einfach sicherer.in stiefeln kann man schnell umknicken und schlimmsten falls etwas brechen oder verstauchen.separate schuhe geben dir mehr halt und stützen die knöchelpartie. und meiner erfahrung nach werden solche wathosen an der verbindung zwischen stiefel und neoprenanfang schnell undicht.
aber für den anfang macht es sicher sinn sich erstmal was günstiges zu kaufen.aufrüsten kann man ja immer noch#6
wenn du allerdings vor hast oft mit der hose ans/ins wasser zu gehn,dann würde ich lieber etwas mehr geld ausgeben.


----------



## Bremer1985

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

ach,und frieren tust du ohne richtige unterwäsche in jeder hose!
 aber ich denke jede von den vorgeschlagenen hosen werden dich warm halten.|wavey:


----------



## Broiler

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Leute, heute habe ich mal eine Frage, die glaube ich in diesen Thread passt. Ich bin 1,73 groß und wiege 90 Kilo, also relativ viel Masse für die Größe. #d
Mein Problem bei den von mir bisher gekauften Neoprenwathosen war, dass sie im Rumpfbereich einfach viel zu eng waren, wenn ich z.B. an der Ostsee noch ein wenig drunter ziehen wollte oder musste. 

Wenn ich dann am Kap Arkona die Treppe hoch war, brauchte ich fast nen Notarzt. Nun schreibt bitte nicht, ich soll abnehmen, das weiß ich selbst, eine größere kaufen brints auch nicht, weil die meistens viel zu große Stiefel dran haben bzw. Füßlinge - aber vielleicht gibts ja Anbieter von Neoprenhosen in Bauchgrößen???? Wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt, wäre das klasse. 

Broiler|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Maik-FL

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

guckst Du hier:

http://www.angelsport.de/pages/prod...eidung/neopren-hosen/cormoran-neopren-wathose


----------



## Brettener86

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage und zwar bezüglich Haltbarkeit bzw. Probleme mit Wathosen in VVerbindung mit Belly Boat.

Gab es bei euch Defekte an Wathosen und wenn ja, an welchen Stellen?

Mir sind schon zwei Wathosen relati schnell undicht geworden im ersten Fall wars der Stiefel, der an der Stelle wo die Flossen anliegen gerissen ist und das zweite mal wurde an der gleichen Stelle eine Wathose mit Füsslingen undicht.

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie man die Belastung an der Stelle minimieren kann?

Lg


----------



## schlaufenwilly

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

 Wenn Du die Aurora Tights von TNF oder die Kwark Powerstretch drunter hast, ist fast egal, was Du drüber ziehst. Das sind Superteile.


----------



## hoffmannru

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Habe mir eine Patagonia Guidewater+Watschuh Chota STL-Plus gekauft da ich nach mehreren Neopren Hosen#q, die trotz Pflege mit der Zeit im Salzwasser undicht werden für die atmungsaktive entschieden . Mit passender Unterbekleidung verspürt man in ihr auch bei Temperaturen<10 Grad keine Kälte und man bleibt trocken da diese Hose Feuchtigkeit von innen abso.wovon man bei Neopren ja nicht sprechen kann, da man in ihr bei einer ausgiebigen Wattour im wahrsten Sinne im eigenen Saft steht.Noch ein Vorteil sie trocknet sehr schnell,widerstandsfähig,langlebig,leicht dadurch sehr angenehm zu tragen,diese Hosen bekommt man auch in Zwischengrößen,Schuhe besitzen keine Metallösen dadurch  für Salzwasser bestens geeignet.Ich möchte diese Hose nicht mehr missen sie ist und bleibt ihr Kaufpreis wert.




Hallo Tench,

ich bin auf der Suche nach geeigneter Watbekleidung zum Spinnfischen in Nord-/Ostsee.. Tendenziell würde ich lieber atmungsaktive Kleidung kaufen.
Aber kann man die auch im März/April in der Ostsee tragen ohne gesundheitliche Folgen - auch wenn man 2 Lagen Funktionswäsche darunter hat? ;+

Danke + Gruß

Fangnix


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Mach 3-4 Lagen draus. Und es hängt davon ab, bei 1 Grad Wassertemperatur dauerhaft im Wasser sein wird auch 10 Lagen irgendwann durchdringen und dich frieren lassen.

Hin und wieder aus dem Wasser und bewegen und dann geht es.


----------



## big_fisch_hunter

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallöchen, 
noch jemand Anwesend?^^ Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Mir ist die Filzsohle von meinen Watschuhen abgegangen. Also 3/4 davon, habe schon UHU und "Fliegenbindekleber" drunter gehauen und nichts hilft. Kann man die Tackern? Oder andere Kleber benutzen? 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## janko

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



big_fisch_hunter schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> noch jemand Anwesend?^^ Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Mir ist die Filzsohle von meinen Watschuhen abgegangen. Also 3/4 davon, habe schon UHU und "Fliegenbindekleber" drunter gehauen und nichts hilft. Kann man die Tackern? Oder andere Kleber benutzen?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.



wenn du schon so viel verschiedene Kleber verwendet hast, ist da meist nix mehr zu machen.
ansonsten gib sie zu einem vernünftigen Schuhmacher oder Schuster


----------



## heinerkl

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



big_fisch_hunter schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> noch jemand Anwesend?^^ Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Mir ist die Filzsohle von meinen Watschuhen abgegangen. Also 3/4 davon, habe schon UHU und "Fliegenbindekleber" drunter gehauen und nichts hilft. Kann man die Tackern? Oder andere Kleber benutzen?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.



Ich hatte das Problem, bei meiner neuen Wathose das Fehlen der Filzsohlen unterschätzt zu haben. Die hatte nur grobes Gummiprofil und bei meiner ersten Tour habe ich Polka auf den Steinen getanzt.
Der Dealer meines Vertrauens hat mir dann Stormsure verkauft, aber das ging gar nicht.
Letztendlich habe ich dann mit Hilfe kleinerer Filzstücken das Profil erst mal ausfüllend vollgeklebt und dann die Sohle plan darüber. 
Als Kleber habe ich nach etlichen Befragungen verschiedener Hersteller Pattex Kraftkleber genommen.
Außerdem habe ich ganz sorgfältig alle Stellen, an denen die Sohle hinterhaken kann, abgerundet. Das geht mit grobem Schleifpapier ganz gut. 
Man muss relativ viel Kleber nehmen und lange trocknen lassen.
Im Filz muss sich eine ca. 3 mm starke Schicht bilden, in der der Filz mit Kleber getränkt ist, sonst reisst der Filz wieder vom Gummi ab.


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



big_fisch_hunter schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> noch jemand Anwesend?^^ Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Mir ist die Filzsohle von meinen Watschuhen abgegangen. Also 3/4 davon, habe schon UHU und "Fliegenbindekleber" drunter gehauen und nichts hilft. Kann man die Tackern? Oder andere Kleber benutzen?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.




Versuch es doch mal mit Montagekleber, der hält so ziemlich auf jeden Untergrund. Den gibt es im Baumarkt in Tuben für die Silikonpresse...:m


----------



## waterkant

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

hallo, 
wollt dies jahr auch das watangeln in der ostsee versuchen. hab dazu auch ein paar neoprenwathosen anprobiert. meine frage dazu: ist es normal, dass die beine der wathosen sehr lang sind und nur für 1,9m+ passent sind. die hosen passen von der weite und schuhgröße meist, aber die beinlänge ist eindeutig zu lang.


----------



## waterkant

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Dann hast du eine merkwürdige Figur. Mir ist die Beinlänge meist zu kurz.
> Du solltest allerdings einigermaßen bequem in die Hocke/knien können, ohne dass es kneift. Da das Material dabei nicht dehnbar ist, sitzen die Hosen daher meist etwas locker.



eigentlich hab ich schon ne normale figur|rolleyes aber werd nochma schauen, ob ich was passendes finde. bequem und locker sollte sie ja sitzen, aber doch nicht in den kniekehlen hängen.


----------



## Fisch-Klops

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



waterkant schrieb:


> hallo,
> wollt dies jahr auch das watangeln in der ostsee versuchen. hab dazu auch ein paar neoprenwathosen anprobiert. meine frage dazu: ist es normal, dass die beine der wathosen sehr lang sind und nur für 1,9m+ passent sind. die hosen passen von der weite und schuhgröße meist, aber die beinlänge ist eindeutig zu lang.



Sind es denn Wathosen von DAM gewesen? Hatte letztes Jahr nen recht aktuelles Modell von DAM anprobiert (evtl. Hydroforce?). Die saß auch ganz fürchterlich, ich bin 1,78m, schlank und hab Schuhgr. 42 und die hat sich unheimlich gestaucht im Beinbereich. Echt unangenehm. Andere von Ron Thompson (taugte aber nix) und Spro sitzen bei mir dagegen gut.


----------



## waterkant

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

ja, waren ne dam wathose (keine ahnung welche genau) und ne kinetic devilfish. beide hingen in den knien und haben nicht wirklich gut gepasst. aber wie gesagt, werd ich weiterschauen. wollt nur wissen, ob das so soll oder ob die einfach nicht passend waren.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo

 Also ich suche für die neue Raubfischsaison auch eine neue Neopren Wathose.
 Meine jetzige  ist nach 2 Jahren an den Nähten undicht geworden.
 Als Antwort bekomm ich im Angelladen das ich der einzige bis jetzt bin bei dem das so ist :r
 Diese Wathose hat nur von innen einen Streifen über den Nähten.

 Ich bin am überlegen ob ich jetzt eine kaufe wo die Nähte von innen und außen mit einen Streifen geschützt sind.
 Oder wo eine gummierte Schicht über den Nähten sitzt.


----------



## Hakumator

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Fisch-Klops schrieb:


> Sind es denn Wathosen von DAM gewesen? Hatte letztes Jahr nen recht aktuelles Modell von DAM anprobiert (evtl. Hydroforce?). Die saß auch ganz fürchterlich, ich bin 1,78m, schlank und hab Schuhgr. 42 und die hat sich unheimlich gestaucht im Beinbereich. Echt unangenehm. Andere von Ron Thompson (taugte aber nix) und Spro sitzen bei mir dagegen gut.



Also ich habe die selbe Körpergröße, suche aber keine neue Wathose. Habe seit 4 Jahren eine Bare Sportsman, 3mm Neopren mit Füßlingen. Kommt bei dieser Hose aber bei neueren Modellen auch dazu, dass sie schnell undicht wird. Habe noch ein altes Modell, bei der Herstellung haben sie noch nicht am Kleber gespart.


----------



## Fischnix

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine neue Watjacke zu kaufen. Besonders unangenehm finde ich die nassen Ärmel, bedingt durch Wellenschlag beim waten in tiefen Wasser. |uhoh: Und auf unserem spontan Trip nach Bornholm möchte ich mir das nicht geben ...
Ich habe die Simms Classic Guide ins Auge gefasst. Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine kurze Info ob sich ein durchnässen der Ärmel und auch der Köder bzw. Hasentaschen verhindern lässt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Northcoast

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Fischnix schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine neue Watjacke zu kaufen. Vielen Dank



Moin,
Habe mir vor kurzem nach langem suchen und probieren die Guideline Kispiox (Made in Schweden) gegönnt.

Absolut geniale Jacke...wobei es sich bei diesem Modell um die günstigste, aber meiner Meinung nach auch beste Watjacke der letzten Jahre im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis handelt.

Dieses Modell hat 8 großzügige Fronttaschen, 2 davon sind Einschschubtaschen zum Handewärmen. Insgesamt zwei davon Wasserdicht..+ 2 Spiralkabeleinhänger (ca. 50cm ausgezogen, Genial!) für Hakenlöser etc unter den verschlüssen der großen Brusttaschen verarbeitet.

Die Armabschlüsse überzeugen durch praktische Funktionalität und können jedes Wasser eindringen verhindern.

Die Kapuze hat vorne einen eingearbeiteten Plastikstreifen der eine Art Schirmschutz für Wasser von oben bietet (Kapuze hängt nicht im Gesicht, sondern steht ab).
Natürlich hat die Kapuze noch einen einstellbaren Gummizug auf der Rückseite um die Größe einzustellen.

Am Kragen auf dem Rücken befindet sich standardmäßig ein D-Ring zum einhängen für Equipment.

Die Jacke kann ausserdem mit 2 Gummizügen an der Hüfte auf die gewünschte Höhe fixiert werden.

Die ganze Verarbeitung dieser Jacke überzeugt schon beim ersten anprobieren.
Material ist bei diesem Modell 2lagiges D-150 Nylon..absolut wasserdicht und von innen mit einem Netzgewebe ausgekleidet.
Bei diesen Guideline Modellen wurde wirklich alles bis ins kleinste Detail überdacht.

Die Jacke ist leicht und wird mit einem ca. 10x10x15cm schickem Tragebeutel geliefert.
Die Guideline Kispiox kann im tiefstem Winter, als auch bei wärmeren Temperaturen getragen werden!

Wenn ich mir die Watjacken von Simms in diesem schicken Ostukrainischem Faulschlammgrün anschaue und vor allem deren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, kann ich nach diesem Kauf nur müde lächeln!

Konnte mein Modell für 113€ mit 40% Preisnachlass erwerben, da diese Jacken auslaufen. Schade!

Mein Tipp, Guideline#6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Fischnix schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine neue Watjacke zu kaufen. Besonders unangenehm finde ich die nassen Ärmel, bedingt durch Wellenschlag beim waten in tiefen Wasser. |uhoh: Und auf unserem spontan Trip nach Bornholm möchte ich mir das nicht geben ...
> Ich habe die Simms Classic Guide ins Auge gefasst. Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine kurze Info ob sich ein durchnässen der Ärmel und auch der Köder bzw. Hasentaschen verhindern lässt.
> 
> Vielen Dank



Wir hatten mal so einen Thread im Board, wo es um die Problematik ging. Es hatten alle dieselben Probleme... Ich weiss aber nun nicht mehr, welche Modelle da alle genannt wurden.

Und btw, die Simms Jacken kommen aus China. Hatte mir die ja auch angeschaut, aber die Preispolitik mach ich nicht mit. Ich zahle nicht 400-550 Euro für eine halbe Made in China Jacke ohne Innenfutter...


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,
Habe mir vor kurzem nach langem suchen und probieren die Guideline Kispiox (Made in Schweden) gegönnt.




Moin Northcoast,

macht einen guten Eindruck die Jacke - wo hast'n bestellt?

Gruss


----------



## outang

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

moin-
hab die auch- seit letzter saison - ist wirklich ok.
aber wo gibts die zu dem kurs ?????
189-199€ ist so der gängige kurs.
adh zb


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

...155 Euronen in der Bucht - aber 113 € ist ein Kampfpreis.


----------



## Seriola

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich trage seit Jahren eine Kajak/Paddeljacke. 100% Wasserdicht, Gummimanschetten an den Ärmeln, Kaputze. 

Nachteile: 
Begrenzte Taschen - Lösung: Leichte Watweste (Mesh) drüber.
Kein Reißverschluss - Lösung: Jacke hochkrempeln beim pinkeln...

2x hab ich damit ein Vollbad genommen und konnte dannach trotzdem bequem und trocken weiterangeln. Wasser an den Ärmeln dringt erst recht nicht durch.

Gruß,

D.


----------



## Northcoast

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Moin Northcoast,
> 
> macht einen guten Eindruck die Jacke - wo hast'n bestellt?
> 
> Gruss



Mahlzeit,

Konnte das Teil aus nem Shop in Östereich ordern (mittlerweile alles ausverkauft).
..vllt wegen Insolvenz so günstig gewesen. Oder weil die Kundschaft dort unten nur altbewertes kauft. 
Bei dem Preis fragt man nicht!
Bin sehr zufrieden.

Ja, adh hat noch immer die Originalpreise wie vor ein paar Jahren als diese Jacken rauskamen.
Bleibt zu hoffen das Guideline die nächsten Jahre eine Neuauflage dieser Kollektion rausbringt.

Gruss u TL


----------



## Fischnix

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Vielen Dank für den Tip mit der Guideline. Ich werde die mal testen.


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,
was ich sche ist eine Neoprenwathose für einen 1.80m 70Kg Angler, der es mal ausprobieren möchte. Schuhgröße 42/43., Filzsohlen.
Was empfehlen die, die das Ausprobieren schon hinter sich haben - ca. 100 Euronen darf das Teil Kosten.
Behr, DAM, Cormoran, die bieten entsprechendes Material an - habt Ihr da Erfahrungen?
DANKE!

Gruss und TL
Hauke


----------



## Krabat_11

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Und gleich einen hinterher - ;-)
Eine Watjacke such ich auch dazu....


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,

schau doch auch mal bei "Off - topic" - da haben wir das Thema grad ein wenig "beackert".

Die Profis haben immer zwei bis drei Hosen am Start, da immer eine wegen Mängeln beim Händler bzw. Hersteller ist.

Gruss


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Watjacke war auch gerade (Northcoast),

schau dir die (Guideline Kispiox) doch mal an. Viele Taschen und wohl auch gut verarbeitet - aber z.Zt. 189 Steine.

Ich hab selbst noch ne preiswerte DAM und finde die eigentlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hab noch ne alte Balzer, die mir eigentlich zu groß ist, die ist auch absolut Top! Muss nicht immer gleich Scierra/Simms sein.

Gruß


----------



## outang

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...155 Euronen in der Bucht - aber 113 € ist ein Kampfpreis.



moin - ich habe scherzeshalber mal in der bucht geguckt- da ist nit nur ne grbrauchte in m für 120€ ???


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

... sorry - hab ich dann auch gesehen - war ein älteres bereits abgeschlossenes Inserat.|uhoh:


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

moin moin,

kurze Vorgeschichte:

hab zwei Neopren-Wathosen, seit paar Jahren in Nutzung, jeweils schon 2mal geklebt, Wasser dringt nach kurz oder lang immer wieder ein ... mein Fazit: Schnauze voll #q

Ich brauche was Qualitatives!

meine Frage: suche atmungsaktive Wathose+Schuhe für Winter/Frühjahr (Innenaustattung / Fleece ect.pp hab ich alles) wo ich auch mal länger was von hab... 

wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual!?!?!?! Hilfe! oder jemand nen Geheimtipp? 

Danke:vik:


----------



## Skott

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Vision Ikon oder Tura sind auch nicht zu verachten!

Bin mit der Ikon sehr zufrieden

Petri

Wolfgang


----------



## SUND-PIRAT

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

die Vision Ikon Zip sieht echt Klasse aus! :m jemand noch Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Weiserhai

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hey Jungs

 hier sind ja bestimmt einige Wathosen Angler unter uns. Ich suche eine Wathose die nicht mehr als 70Euro kosten sollte(weil ich nicht so oft gehe) und wollte Euch mal fragen ob ihr eine wüstet ??? 

 Ich selbe habe mir die Dam Toxic-Wathose angeschaut, hat die vielleicht einer von Euch???

 gruß:vik:


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,
hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich im Rahmen meines letzten Umzugs meine Handschuhe irgendwo untergemüllt habe. Hat da irgendwer Empfehlungen für eine Neuanschaffung?
Danke und Grüße,

Markus


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@ King_Fisher

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3611094...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1

Habe ich mir vor nem Jahr gekauft, kenne nichts besseres. und ich habe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen viele Handschuhe gahabt und schnellsten eingemottet, aber die, werde ich mir noch mal auf Vorrat bestellen. 

Sehr Warm, der Teil zum wegklappen stört keinen einzigen Moment, und das sage ich als Fliegenfischer. #6
Und sie Halten warm trotzdem sie nass sind


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,

wie sieht es bei den Teilen mit der Größe aus. Ich habe eher kleine bis mittelgroße Hände - ob da Größe L passt?


----------



## spöket308

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich habe mit diesen Handschuhen hier sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
 SoftShell-Handschuhe saugen sich nicht so sehr mit Wasser voll und bleiben daher angenehm zu tragen. Warm halten sie natürlich auch#6

http://www.adh-fishing.de/watbeklei...simms-windstopper-half-finger-handschuhe.html


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> @ King_Fisher
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/361109426745?lpid=106&_configDebug=ViewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1
> 
> Habe ich mir vor nem Jahr gekauft, kenne nichts besseres. und ich habe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen viele Handschuhe gahabt und schnellsten eingemottet, aber die, werde ich mir noch mal auf Vorrat bestellen.
> 
> Sehr Warm, der Teil zum wegklappen stört keinen einzigen Moment, und das sage ich als Fliegenfischer. #6
> Und sie Halten warm trotzdem sie nass sind



Vielen Dank für den Tip. Interessanterweise sind das genau die, die mir abhanden gekommen sind. War damit auch immer relativ zufrieden. Ich denke, ich werde mir die dann auch einfach nochmal bestellen.
|wavey:


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Für alle, die eine neue  Wathose brauchen, biete ich eine ungetragene atmungsaktive William Joseph Hose zum Schnäppchenpreis in den Kleinanzeigen an. Müsste demnächst dort freigeschaltet sein.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



spöket308 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit diesen Handschuhen hier sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> SoftShell-Handschuhe saugen sich nicht so sehr mit Wasser voll und bleiben daher angenehm zu tragen. Warm halten sie natürlich auch#6
> 
> http://www.adh-fishing.de/watbeklei...simms-windstopper-half-finger-handschuhe.html



Sehen wirklich top aus.
Jedoch geht´s auch anders.
Halbfingerlange Handschuhe aus Tinsulate gibt es, wenn man sie bekommt, für gut 5,00 €. Halten warm, wenn sie nass geworden sind einfach kräftig auswringen und wieder anziehen. Halten sofort weiterhin warm und trocknen schnell. #6


----------



## HAPE-1909

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Mahlzeit Zusammen, 

da ich eine klassische Wathose besitze (Spro de luxe), bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer Hüftwathose, die etwas kürzer ist. 
Für meine Einsätze ideal. 

Im Internet hab ich schon 2 Modelle in die engere Auswahl genommen - preislich tut sich dort nicht viel. 

Kennt jemand vielleicht das ein oder andere Modell bzw gibt es da große Qualitätsunterschiede? 
Laut Materialien und Dichtigkeit sind Sie gleich, der Schnitt scheint auch sehr sehr ähnlich zu sein... 

Es handelt sich um folgende Modelle: 

Scierra CC3 Waist Wathose mit Stiefel 
vs.
Savage Gear Breathable Waist Wader Boot 


Alles in allem scheinen Sie sehr ähnlich zu sein - ist es nur die Optik?


----------



## GoFlyFishing

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Hape, 

zu deinen Modellen kann ich nichts sagen, möchte aber unbedingt dazu raten, dir mal die Vision Ikon Guiding Hüftwathose anzuschaun.

Trage sie schon länger und habe nur beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Grüße
Simon

PS: ach ja, mit der ersten scierra hüftwathosen reihe soll es probleme gegeben haben, deine wird aber wohl schon das nachfolgemodell sein? google das doch mal. außerdem würde ich keine hose mit stiefeln dran kaufen, sondern nur mit füßlingen und watschuhen, ist besser.

Hier ein Thread zu hüfthohen Wathosen:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...ra-snowbee-vision-oder-alternati-t267182.html


----------



## hirschkaefer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Die Scierra hab ich jetzt 4 Wochen im Dauereinsatz. Die Hose ist absolut dicht und trägt sich sehr angenehm. Allerdings hab ich die Variante mit den Füßlingen und hab extra Schuhe dazu. Das würde ich dir empfehlen - gibt´s auch manchmal im Setangebot. Muss nur mal was am Gürtel ändern....hab durch meine Diät 5 Kilo abgenommen. Da passt der Umfang nicht mehr so perfekt.... #q

Also ich kann dir die Hose echt empfehlen. #6


----------



## dasBo87

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,
Ich habe mir die Scierra CC3 Waist Wathose mit Stiefel vor 3 Jahren gekauft! Bin sehr zufrieden, aber im Nachhinein hätte ich sie lieber mit Füßlingen! 

Gruß Bo


----------



## peter II

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hat ja jeder eine andere Ausrüstung!!

Was ist den Stand der Dinge ( empfehlenswert? an atmungsaktiven Wathosen mit Füßlingen und Schuhen.

Petri Heil


----------



## hirschkaefer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Immer noch Scierra CC3


----------



## Mind

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Kennt jemand Preiswerte Watschuhe in Größe 50?
Hab bisher nur die Simms Freestone für 189,- € gefunden.

Ausserdem wollte ich mir die Vision Havu Wathose kaufen, ich bin 2m und ziemlich stämmiger ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir die xxl oder die xlk variante kaufen sollte. Hat die jemand?


----------



## Nevisthebrave

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

hallo Freunde

nachdem ich jetzt meine vierte Wathose mit angeschweissten Stiefeln beim
BellyBoat angeln verheizte, suche ich eine NeoprenWathose 4-5mm mit Füsslingen bis 200 Euro. leider finde ich nix im Netz. kann mir jemand helfen.
die Scierra Xp in L ist nirgendwo lieferbar. Ideen Tipps?
Danke für eure Zeit!


----------



## Northcoast

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> hallo Freunde
> 
> nachdem ich jetzt meine vierte Wathose mit angeschweissten Stiefeln beim
> BellyBoat angeln verheizte, suche ich eine NeoprenWathose 4-5mm mit Füsslingen bis 200 Euro. leider finde ich nix im Netz. kann mir jemand helfen.
> die Scierra Xp in L ist nirgendwo lieferbar. Ideen Tipps?
> Danke für eure Zeit!



Nutze seit einem Jahr die "Behr Eco Plus High Back Neopren Wathose mit Füßlingen" für 70-80€..
Bis jetzt keine Probleme...wobei sie hauptsächlich für Belly-trips genutzt wird (3-8mal im Monat)...dazu Tauchschuhe mit Profilsohle (2 Nummern größer)..Flossengröße entsprechend der Tauchschuhe, fertig!
Einziger Minuspunkt ist die klobige Passform, die man aufgrund des guten Preis/leistungsverhältnisses aber getrost verschmerzen kann!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mainhatten

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Kann mir jemand mit der CC3 mit Füßlingen und der Größe weiterhelfen? 
Bin normal groß mit 1.85 und Schuhgröße 46/47.
Brauche ich dann eine L/XL oder sogar XXL?


----------



## Kunde

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich bin 1.90 groß und normal gebaut, als Schuhgröße habe ich 45-46. Mir passt die cc3 in L am Körper gut, die Füßlinge könnten größer sein!
Ich würde versuchen sie mal in der Nähe anzuprobieren, eigentlich ist die cc3 ein ganz geläufiges Modell was viele Händler im Sortiment haben...

Gruß
Kunde


----------



## hirschkaefer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

ich 1,80, Schuhgröße 43...Die Füßlinge passen otimal in der L. Nur leider habe ich kurz nach kauf 8 Kilo abgenommen und bin jetzt auf 80 glatt. Da würde ne M perfekt passen. :c


----------



## Mainhatten

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Danke euch. Damit ist L wohl definitiv wegen der Füßlingen raus.
Wer hat noch große Füße und die Hose?
Ist die Frage ob sich die Füßlinge bei XL und XXL noch unterscheiden oder nur die weite oben.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Denkt dran das die Wathose auch bei 3 Lagen drunter noch "luftig" ist, sonst funktioniert das Zwiebelprinzip nicht und ihr friert schnell.

Also im Zweifel eine Nummer größer.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo zusammen,
hab vor Kurzem mal wieder eine Wathose verheizt und suche nun was einigermaßen vernünftiges neues. Eckdaten: ich bin 183 cm groß und habe Schuhgröße 46/47 (deshalb fallen die meisten Hosen leider auch extrem lang aus); soll eine Neoprenhose sein, 4,5-5 mm mit angeschweißten Stiefeln und Filzsohlen. Kostenmäßig zwischen 100 und max. 200 EUR. Die letzten Hosen, die ich hatte, waren von Viking - da war ich auch von der Passform und dem Tragekomfornt super zufrieden, leider hatten die aber eine zunehemend kürzere Halbwertszeit. 
Für Tips und Empfehlungen wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Gruß
King Fisher


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

DAM Steelpower wenn du was robustes suchst. Gibt es wohl mittlerweile ohne das verhasste rot. Ist Etwas schwer und klobig aber enorm robust.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ok, danke für den Tip. Hatte das Teil vor wenigen Jahren schonmal getestet (das hübsche rote Modell |uhoh. Das war allerdings leider für Menschen ab gefühlt 2 m Größe gemacht. Hatte auch bereits bei der ersten Session einen Wassereinbruch - ging dann natürlich sofort zurück...
Sind die neuen Modelle zuverlässiger? Kannst Du evtl. etwas zur Länge sagen (in Bezug auf die Schuhgröße).
Danke und TL
King Fisher


----------



## Gone Fishing

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Noch zuverlässiger geht doch fast gar nicht!


----------



## outang

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

moin-
meine watjacke von guideline- kispiox braun, hat nach 3 jahren leider ihr waterproof komplett verweigert.
https://www.frankiemcphillips.com/product/8808/guideline-kispiox-fishing-jacket.html
ich meine diese jacke ! 
hab die damals bei adh gekauft.
selbst die beandlung mit nik wax hat nur wenig gebracht:c
lange rede kurzer sinn- simms
einen neue muss her und ist hoffentlich morgen da - 
sensationeller preis :
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/simms-g4-pro-jacket-smoke.html
seh grad - meine war die letzte in xl -
nur noch s ......
:vik:

ach ja -
die hier :
http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nauti...9&country=de&gclid=CIiGkLuokMgCFYqRGwod5TULJw

hab ich einen tag an der mörrum angehabt - heilige wasser...
wie neu und - GEWEIHT - 
in xl
für die küste - top !
wer interesse hat .
hose ist im topzustand und kommt mit tasche.
filzsohle mit spikes .
ansich nen topteil-
nur ich mache strecke beim fischen und da ist dann atmungsaktiv doch angesagt.
anfrage gern per pm.
tl.


----------



## outang

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

moin
sie ist heute gekommen-
allah u akbar
geiles teil
meine erste simms
:vik:
ende der fahnenstange -


----------



## dasBo87

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin Leute,
Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Wathose  "Guideline Laxa"  gemacht?

Gruß Bo


----------



## Weiserhai

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin

Hat jemand schon mit der Behr Trendex Seam Tec plus Titanium Neopren-Wathose 5 mm 

oder mit der Behr Wathose Platin Innovation 5 mm

erfahrungen mit gemacht, freue mich auf Antworten!!!


----------



## hirschkaefer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Interessant ist, wenn man in anderen Foren liest, dass nahezu jede Wathose früher oder später ihren Geist aufgibt. Man kann jetzt eine für 600+ Euro kaufen und hat damit vielleicht zwei Jahre länger Spaß, oder man kauft etwas günstigere sagen wir mal für 150 Euro. Da kommt es auf den Service des Herstellers an, denn die meisten werden schon während der Garantie undicht. Jedenfalls ist Fakt, dass Wathosen leider nicht für die Ewigkeit produziert werden.


----------



## Weiserhai

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Interessant ist, wenn man in anderen Foren liest, dass nahezu jede Wathose früher oder später ihren Geist aufgibt. Man kann jetzt eine für 600+ Euro kaufen und hat damit vielleicht zwei Jahre länger Spaß, oder man kauft etwas günstigere sagen wir mal für 150 Euro. Da kommt es auf den Service des Herstellers an, denn die meisten werden schon während der Garantie undicht. Jedenfalls ist Fakt, dass Wathosen leider nicht für die Ewigkeit produziert werden.



also ist es relativ  egal?


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Interessant ist, wenn man in anderen Foren liest, dass nahezu jede Wathose früher oder später ihren Geist aufgibt. Man kann jetzt eine für 600+ Euro kaufen und hat damit vielleicht zwei Jahre länger Spaß, oder man kauft etwas günstigere sagen wir mal für 150 Euro. Da kommt es auf den Service des Herstellers an, denn die meisten werden schon während der Garantie undicht. Jedenfalls ist Fakt, dass Wathosen leider nicht für die Ewigkeit produziert werden.




Solange Wathosen aus Materialien bestehen, die undicht werden können, ist das auch nicht zu vermeiden. Das gleiche gilt für Watjacken, oder Regenjacken allgemein, oder Rucksäcke, oder Zelte, Schuhe usw. irgendwann wird alles undicht. 
Eine Wathose, die ich jetzt schon mehrere Jahre ohne Ausfälle benutze ist die Imago Amphibi[SIZE=-1]an. Bin gespannt, wie lange die noch hält. [/SIZE]


----------



## hirschkaefer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Weißerhai schrieb:


> also ist es relativ  egal?



Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl, dass es egal ist. Schau mal. Ich habe ausschließlich atmungsaktive Wathosen, weil ich Neopren nicht mag. Vor kurzem habe ich noch die Scierra CC3 gelobt. Nun aber auch da kompletter Wassereinbruch - Nähte undicht. Diese wurde aber problemlos ausgetauscht, da es während der Garantie passiert ist. Deshalb habe ich lieber zwei günstigere Hosen, die während der Garantie absaufen. Da habe ich zumindest immer noch eine hier, während die andere eingeschickt wird. Der Trend geht halt zur Zweitwathose... :vik:
Meiner Meinung nach sollen Wathosen einfach nur dicht sein. Da haben die Hersteller noch viel Nachholbedarf. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch alles so gewollt...


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Weißerhai schrieb:


> also ist es relativ  egal?



egal ist es nicht, aber ob eine "gute" Wathose gleich >500€ kosten muss?! Neben der bereits erwähnten Imago habe ich noch meine gute alte Patagonia SST als Ersatzhose.:k Die SST habe ich bestimmt schon 10Jahre und diverse Flicken zieren mittlerweile das gute Stück, aber dicht ist sie noch immer. Alle wichtigen Stellen, die man nicht mit Kleber und Flicken reparieren kann, sind noch immer tadellos. 
Hat jemand eine günstige Wathose, die älter als 10 Jahre ist?


----------



## Weiserhai

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Trotz würde ich mich freuen wenn die beiden Wathosen jemand kennt !!!:vik:

 Um vielleicht eine Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Was soll da einer zu sagen? Der eine hat die Wathose dann evtl. 3 Jahre im Dauergebrauch und trotzdem wird das die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du damit gleich ein Leck hast nicht im geringsten verändern.

Die Wathosen sind heutzutage, schlicht und ergreifend, alle Schei**e. Sich da großt drüber zu informieren lohnt auch nicht. Das Zeug kommt alles aus demselben Industriekomplex in China.

Wer Watangeln will, der sollte gegenüber Wathosenausfall eine hohe Frusttoleranz haben. Wer regelmässig unterwegs ist, kommt um 1-2 Ersatzhosen nicht herum. Ich selber habe 2 Atmungsaktive und 2 Neopren und leider muss ich sagen, dass das auch nötig ist.

Daher gibts beim Wathosenkauf nur einen allgemeingültigen Tipp: Kauf beim Händler des Vertrauens eine Wathose die dir gut passt, von einer Firma, zu der dein Händler gute Geschäftsbeziehungen hat, um im Reklamationsfall die Geschichte für dich positiv abwickeln zu können.


----------



## hirschkaefer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Allrounder27.....Das würde ich mittlerweile so unterschreiben.


----------



## Padde92

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

hallo zusammen, 

 ich erhoffe mir ein paar gute Infos über Wathosen, die ich bei der kalten Jahreszeit, sprich Dezember bis Februar, auch in der Ostsee anziehen kann, die einigermaßen warm ist und dicht. 
 Super wäre es, wenn jemand etwas kennt, wo nicht die Füße sofort absterben vor kälte. 

 Liebe Grüße
 Padde


----------



## sam0r

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich habe einem Freund neulich seine DAM Hydroforce Wathose abgekauft, da sie ihm viel zu groß war. Angegeben ist diese mit der Größe 42, welche ich, falls es sich hierbei um die Schuhgröße handelt für völligen Quatsch halte.

Mir (1.95m groß, Schuhgröße 47) passt sie wie angegossen und hat auch schon ein Paar angelausflüge mit Bravur gemeistert. Das Material macht einen soliden Eindruck, hält trocken und warm und zeigt bisher noch keine Verschleißspuren. Einzig die Stiefel könnten, zumindest für die kalte Jahreszeit, eine Fütterung vertragen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Padde92 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich erhoffe mir ein paar gute Infos über Wathosen, die ich bei der kalten Jahreszeit, sprich Dezember bis Februar, auch in der Ostsee anziehen kann, die einigermaßen warm ist und dicht.
> Super wäre es, wenn jemand etwas kennt, wo nicht die Füße sofort absterben vor kälte.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Padde



Wie hoch ist das Budget?

Winterangelei in einer Atmungsaktiven wird auf jedenfall teuer. Man braucht reichlich Unterwäsche die Feuchtigkeit gut weiter transportiert. Merino Wolle ist hierfür perfekt, leider auch teuer (Socken 30-40 Euro, Hosen 100 Euro, Pullover 140 Euro), da man 2-3 Hosen und 2 Paar Socken benötigt sowie Hose und qualitativ hochwertige Schuhe (!!, hier empfehle ich Simms) sind 1000 Euro schnell erreicht. 

Hier gilt das Prinzip "ganz, oder garnicht". Atmungsaktive mit minderwertiger Unterwäsche kombiniert ist nutzlos, da kann man dann auch gleich mit Neopren losgehen.

Neopren wird günstiger, allerdings auch "schmieriger" und enger. Wer einmal Atmungsaktiv hatte, will nicht wieder zurück.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



sam0r schrieb:


> Einzig die Stiefel könnten, zumindest für die kalte Jahreszeit, eine Fütterung vertragen.



Gegen kalte Füsse: 2 Paar Socken aus Merino Wolle (400er + 800er) und als Abschluss diese unscheinbaren Dinger:

http://www.angelsport.de/einziehsocken_0041643.html

Kosten wenig, machen aber den Unterschied!


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Die Stiefelsocken sind wirklich top. Habe die als Roßhaarversion 

und seitdem keine kalten Füße mehr.


----------



## AlexAstloch

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich fische mit der DAM Toxic und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden! Preis/Leistung ist einfach wunderbar.


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo Alle zusammen 

Ich suche eine neue wathose und bin auf diese getroffen 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ZOvwcWaJKM25eCPs8dE3r5JAxVpadtI2wZRoC2Ezw_wcB

Taugt die was? Hat einer damit schon erfahrung. Bzw kann mit einer zu Not noch eine andere gute nennen?? Bräuchte auch eine watjacke aber davon habe ich keine Ahnung Tipps wären hilfreich. .

Mit freundlichen grüßen 
Robert


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich hatte genau diese, und die Werbung dazu hört sich auch sicherlich toll an.LSP-flüssiger Nahtschutz........
Aber bei mir gab es genau an diesen Stellen,wo Knickpunkte entstehen,Querrisse  aber alles kleben mit verschiedensten Produkten hat nichts geholfen.
War mit Abstand, die Hose dich am kürzestem besessen habe- 1,5 Jahre.
Nach Ostseeeinsätzen wurde sie immer mit Wasser abgespült und anschließend nach dem Trocknen ,hängend gelagert.

Mein Fazit, *nicht* zu empfehlen!


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@Dorschwilli 306

Welche Wathose würden sie denn Empfehlen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Aktuell habe ich eine Hose von Behr( irgendwas mit Platinum)
Noch ist alles o. k. und dicht, hab sie allerdings erst 4-5 mal benutzt.
In Rostock gibt's doch diesen großen Angelshop - Angeljoe -
vielleicht mal dort anrufen....und eventuell gleich mal Anprobieren.


----------



## Doerk71

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi,

 habe mir ebenfalls die DAM Toxic als meine erste Wathose zugelegt und bin bislang echt zufrieden - Preis-Leistung passt absolut.

 Viele Grüße
 Dirk


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo, 
ich habe nochmal eine Frage,
kann mir auch einer Watstiefel empfehlen? die auch für den winter geeignet sind dir schön warm halten?

kann ruhig ab gr. 39 los gehen,  (für frauchen) und für mich auch :-D


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Simms Rivershed mit Vibram Sohle. Kauf dir gleich ordentliche. Bei "meinen" Billigen war viel Platz im Schuh, wo dann Wasser war. Im Winter wurde es schnell kalt. Ausserdem ist der Einstieg beim Simms super und kein Krampf wie bei anderen.


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Simms Rivershed mit Vibram Sohle. Kauf dir gleich ordentliche. Bei "meinen" Billigen war viel Platz im Schuh, wo dann Wasser war. Im Winter wurde es schnell kalt. Ausserdem ist der Einstieg beim Simms super und kein Krampf wie bei anderen.




ich suche wenn dann eher Stiefel, halb schuhe sind nicht so angebracht, falls ich doch mal ins Wasser muss |bigeyes:q


----------



## outang

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



schmidti0007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe nochmal eine Frage,
> kann mir auch einer Watstiefel empfehlen? die auch für den winter geeignet sind dir schön warm halten?
> 
> kann ruhig ab gr. 39 los gehen,  (für frauchen) und für mich auch :-D




moin
ich empfehle eine nummer grösser zu nehmen, damit man/frau noch ein paar neopren füsslinge - als opfersocke - überziehen kann.
schont die füsslinge bei wathosen gegen sandabrieb und wärmt zudem.
meine erste atmungsaktive wathose ist durch solchen abrieb geschrottet worden -
an beiden hacken durchgescheuert-
wieder was gelernt.....#h

ps-
keine empfehlung
aber wenns was vernünftiges sein soll : le chameau


----------



## zander67

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo,

meine letzte Wathose hat nach 7 Jahren leider den Geist aufgegeben.
War aber auch immer nur 2-3 Wochen im Einsatz pro Jahr.
Jetzt sind die angeklebten Gummischuhe zerbröselt.
Jetzt habe ich die hier gefunden:

Berkley Waders 4mm Neopren

http://www.carp-point.de/Berkley-Neoprene-Waders

Habe diese Hose beim Händler gesehen.
Passt, ist schön leicht auf den ersten Blick also ok.
Mir geht es nur darum, ob jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Hose hat?

VG


----------



## aesche100

*Redington Wathose für Frauen/Garantie*

Hallo zusammen
Ich hatte meiner Frau eine atmungsaktive Wathose von Redington gekauft.In Deutschland hatte niemand die Größe im Angebot, also habe ich sie in den USA bestellt. Wir haben vergangenen Herbst 3 Wochen in Kanada gefischt und sind natürlich viel gelaufen. Sie hat nicht jeden Tag mitgeangelt und die Hose ca. 10 Tage getragen. Danach waren die Hosenbeine an der Innenseite so durchgescheuert, dass Wasser reinkam. Ich denke natürlich, dass soetwas ein klarer Garantiefall ist.
Weit gefehlt! Die Garantie gilt nur bei undichten Nähten!! 
Erst sollte ich Fotos von den defekten Stellen schicken, dann Fotos, bei denen ich die Füßlinge abgeschnitten habe(wie pervers!!) und anschließend soll ich noch 90 Dollar zahlen , dass sie mir eine neue Hose schicken, die in Kanada 135 $ kostet. ich denke, dass ist der Preis, den der Händler an Redington zahlen muß.Auf so eine Garantie kann ich gerne verzichten.#d


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin- bei einem Kauf in Übersee verläßt du halt das Gewährleistungsrecht in der EU. Das muss dir beim Kauf klar sein. Wir kaufen gerade wegen solchen Risiken unsere Hosen nur noch beim Händler in Deutschland. Da hat man neben dem Gewährleistungsanspruch noch den Ansprechpartner vor Ort.


----------



## Nelson Muntz

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



zander67 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine letzte Wathose hat nach 7 Jahren leider den Geist aufgegeben.
> War aber auch immer nur 2-3 Wochen im Einsatz pro Jahr.
> Jetzt sind die angeklebten Gummischuhe zerbröselt.
> Jetzt habe ich die hier gefunden:
> 
> Berkley Waders 4mm Neopren
> 
> http://www.carp-point.de/Berkley-Neoprene-Waders
> 
> Habe diese Hose beim Händler gesehen.
> Passt, ist schön leicht auf den ersten Blick also ok.
> Mir geht es nur darum, ob jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Hose hat?
> 
> VG



Hab deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gelesen. Ich habe die Wathose von Berkley und muss sagen, die ist Mist. Ich brauchte schnelle eine neue, weil meine alte Cormoran undicht wahr. Also zu Angeljoe und nicht lange gefackelt, die Berkley genommen. Der Verkäufer meinte die ist gut und es gab noch keine Rückläufer. Nach dem ersten Angeln am Auto ausgezogen und am Bein hoch zur Hüfte ein bischen Feuchtigkeit. Okay, um sich selbst zu beschwichtigen war es zu der Zeit noch Schwitzwasser. War es natürlich nicht und nach zwei Monaten und ca. 10 Einsätzen war außerhalb der Hose nur unwesentlich mehr Wasser als im Inneren. Also zum Dealer und die Antwort, aus der Charge kamen schon 3 Hosen zurück. Eine war noch in meiner Größe da und anstandslos getauscht. Können die Jungs im Laden ja auch nichts dafür und mach ihnen auch keinen Vorwurf deswegen. Obwohl auch die neue Hose gut passt und auch Platz im Schritt hat, ist auch diese wieder durchnässt nach ihrem Einsatzzweck. 

Man kann also Glück haben oder halt nicht.


----------



## Justhon

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich suche ebenfalls eine Wathose. Ich fahre 1x im Jahr im Frühling an die Ostsee zum Mefo/Horniangeln. Darüber hinaus würde sie höchstens 1-2x pro Jahr am Forellenbach zum Einsatz kommen.

Der seltene Einsatz und das studentische Einkommen begrenzen mein Budget, und mein einziger Anspruch ist, dass sie mich trocken hält. Wer hat Erfahrung mit preiswerteren Modellen (<60€ sag ich einfach mal)? Die Superbilligdinger im Internet sind mir alle suspekt und daher wollte ich fragen, ob mir jemand was empfehlen kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Justus


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Behr oder DAM Hosen müssten in deinem Budget liegen. Mein Top- Favorit ist die blaue Jenzi. Meiner Meinung nach spielt sie bei Neos in einer eigenen Liega.

Kostet aber so ab 200 Euronen.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Nelson Muntz schrieb:


> Also zu Angeljoe und nicht lange gefackelt, die Berkley genommen. Der Verkäufer meinte *die ist gut und es gab noch keine Rückläufer*.



Bei sowas im Bezug zu Wathosen sollten alle Alarmglocken angehen.

Ich treff an der Küste ab und an mal Leute in Billigwathosen, die nur Ärger haben. Ansonsten hatte der Laden aber nicht einen Garantiefall zu verzeichnen.


----------



## banzinator

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich hatte die ganzen Jahr eine billige für 40€ ausm Lidl oder Netto oder sowas. Die war Top. Jetzt hab ich die DAM Toxic und die Stiefel sind einfach nur *******. Dünnes Gummi gibt absolute Eisfüße. Nur mit 2 paar Socken und zusätzlich Neopren Füßlingen zu machen. Anonsten ist die Qualität top und Preis/Leistung stimmt.


----------



## aesche100

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Wenn Du meinen Beitrag richtig gelesen hättest, hättest Du gemerkt, dass die Größe in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen war. Es ist überhaupt schwierig, für Frauen Angelsachen zu bekommen. Die deutsche Industrie und Händler sind da echt hinterher. Es ist typisch deutsch, den Käufern die Schuld zu geben und die Warnung gerne mitzunehmen. Solche Posts ermutigen sicher viele, etwas derartiges zu schreiben.Toll!!#q



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Moin- bei einem Kauf in Übersee verläßt du halt das Gewährleistungsrecht in der EU. Das muss dir beim Kauf klar sein. Wir kaufen gerade wegen solchen Risiken unsere Hosen nur noch beim Händler in Deutschland. Da hat man neben dem Gewährleistungsanspruch noch den Ansprechpartner vor Ort.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Was war denn an dem Post inhaltlich falsch, oder verkehrt im Ton?


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

...danke Allrounder! Ich habs gestern beim lesen auch nicht verstanden und - obwohl es in den Fingerspitzen kribbelte- nichts geschrieben um nicht Salz in die - offensichtlich vorhandene - Wunde zu geben.


----------



## -MW-

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

HELP...
 Brauche für die Saison neue Bellyflossen... Wollte aber keine 150.- für diese bekannten ..."Fin irgendwas" ausgeben!
 Welche Flossen taugen viel?, am besten unter 50.-??

 thx a lot


----------



## Marsvin

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,



-MW- schrieb:


> Welche Flossen taugen viel?, am besten *unter 50.-*??



Keine. #d

Keine Neuen jedenfalls.

Du kannst  versuchen, ein paar gebrauchte Geräteflossen im Internet zu ersteigern. Da findest du eventuell welche für unter 50,-. 

Die winzigen Stummelflösschen, die manchmal als "_Bellyboatflossen_" angeboten werden, kannst du auf jeden Fall vergessen.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Also wenn ich mir aktuell welche holen würde, dann diese hier: 

http://www.1000mosche.it/Flossen-fuer-Belly-Boat


----------



## -MW-

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Danke! sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus für "unter 50"

 die Erfahrung mit den "Stummelflossen" habe ich leider auch machen müssen. , aber nur innerhalb der 14 Tg.Rückgabefrist:q


----------



## O_Weser

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde mich mal gerne an den Thread dranhängen, obwohl es weniger mit MeFo-Fischen zu tun hat, sondern eher das BaFo-Fischen in einem Fluss. Aber da für beides eine wasserdichte Wathose vorteilhaft ist, denke ich, dass mir der ein oder andere evtl. doch seine Meinung sagen kann...

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Wathosed zuzulegen und bin über das Angebot für ein Abo gestolpert. Für 29,- EUR Zuzahlung eine Scierra CC3 (Neues Modell ... was auch immer das heißen mag). 

Nun findet man wenig aktuelle Meinungen über diese atmungsaktive Hose mit Füsslingen. Vielleicht kann sich jemand mal dazu äußern, ob das Angebot lohnenswert ist.

Ansonsten wäre ich nämlich eher geneigt eine Neo-Hose zu kaufen, auch wenn ich im Sommer wahrscheinlich ein wenig schwitzen würde. Diese dann wahrscheinlich mit Filzstiefeln, bzw. Füsslinge und dann noch Watschuhe mit Filz. 
Alles sollte sich im Preisbereich bis 200 EUR bewegen, da ich sie wohl max. 10-20 mal im ganzen Jahr einsetzen werde.

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten!

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## hirschkaefer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Also ich habe so ne hüfthohe CC3. Mittlerweile die zweite, weil diese Atmungsaktiven nicht für die Ewigkeit gebaut sind. Man muss halt extrem aufpassen bei Dornenbüschen etc. Von Vorteil wäre, sie auch nicht in praller Sonne zu trocknen. Und etwas vorsicht beim an- und ausziehen gerade an den Füßlingen. Allerdings muss ich sagen, ich würde sie mir noch ein drittes und viertes und fünftes mal kaufen. Da ist nicht viel mit schwitzen. Neues Modell heißt bei der Hose, da wurde wohl noch was an den Nähten getüftelt. Von Watschuhen mit Filz rate ich eher ab. Nimm welche mit Spikes. Gute Watschuhe bekommst du so um die 100 Euro.


----------



## O_Weser

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallöchen!

Das hört sich ja so an, als wäre der Kauf nicht der schlechteste.

Mit den Spikes erschließt sich mir jetzt auch,  nachdem ich mich noch einmal etwas mehr durchs Forum durchgelesen habe. In der Tat haben wir hier dann doch zum Teil lehmigen Boden am Rand und dann erst bealgte Steine, so dass ich mir dann doch durch die Spikes mehr Halt erhoffe.

Bei 195cm Größe,  Schuhgröße 45 und 103kg würde ich dann zur XL Hose tendieren. Welche Schuhgröße müsste ich denn dann bei den Schuhen wählen? 46 oder doch eher 47? Oder sogar noch eine Nummer größer? 

Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Mainhatten

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hat jemand eine XL und kann mir sagen ob 46 Schuhgröße da reinpasst? Körpergröße ist 1,85. Danke


----------



## hirschkaefer

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Am besten die Hose zu nem Händler vor Ort mitnehmen, dort anziehen und des Händlers Schuhe anprobieren. Ich habe leider keine XL. Ich bin 1,80 mit 82 Kilo und Schuhgröße 42. Die erste war eine L, da waren allerdings die Füßlinge etwas groß, die 2. war dann ne M. Die passt perfekt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich Schuhe in der 43 genommen. Wichtig ist, dass die Füßlinge nicht so schlabbern und halbwegs optimal passen. Den Bund der Hose kann man sich ja entsprechend einstellen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin moin,

kann mir jemand eine vernünftige Watjacke empfehlen? Hatte im Laden welche von Guideline und Scierra in der Hand und fand gerade die Scierra X-Tech beim befingern echt super (macht nen stabilen Eindruck).

Laden und Praxis sind aber auch immer zwei Paar Schuhe #c

Also eine Empfehlung? Bitte nichts übermäßig teures

Gruß


----------



## Hannes.N

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand eine vernünftige Watjacke empfehlen? Hatte im Laden welche von Guideline und Scierra in der Hand und fand gerade die Scierra X-Tech beim befingern echt super (macht nen stabilen Eindruck).
> 
> Laden und Praxis sind aber auch immer zwei Paar Schuhe #c
> 
> Also eine Empfehlung? Bitte nichts übermäßig teures
> 
> Gruß


Ich habe mir vor nem halben Jahr die Raptor 4 gegönnt, bin bisher rundum zufrieden. Alles gut durchdacht und keinerlei Mängel in Sachen Verarbeitung feststellbar. Bin bei gleichem Gewicht 2cm kleiner, bei mir passt sie in M mit gut Reserve für dickere Pullis und Co.


----------



## Sparky1337

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin Moin

ich Brauche eine Wathose die für alle 4 Jahrenzeiten passt was gibt es da  ich lese hier gibt nichts  musst du 2 kaufen und lese  da  Atmungsaktive und Fleece unnterwäsche...  Wieder einer sagt musst du Neopren kaufen...

Was sagt ihr 

Diesjahr soll sie zum Mefo genutzt werden!!! 

Will damit anfangen


----------



## Helle_1

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> kann mir jemand eine vernünftige Watjacke empfehlen? Hatte im Laden welche von Guideline und Scierra in der Hand und fand gerade die Scierra X-Tech beim befingern echt super (macht nen stabilen Eindruck).
> 
> Laden und Praxis sind aber auch immer zwei Paar Schuhe #c
> 
> Also eine Empfehlung? Bitte nichts übermäßig teures
> 
> Gruß



Hi,
ich habe die Scierra X Tech Watjacke.
Hatte die Jacke im Frühjahr beim Mefo Fischen auf Fünen an. Trotz heftigen Regens war sie dicht. Das Tragegefühl war sehr gut und ich hatte beim Angeln mit der Fliegenrute als auch mit der Spnnrute genügend bewegungsfreiheit.
Kann die Jacke empfehlen.

Gruß Helle_1


----------



## Inni

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo,

folgender Sachverhalt:
Ich habe eine Wathose (eine atmungsaktive, keine Neopren).
Da es zu BaFo-Zeiten im Bach kalt ist, und auch jetzt am Meer, zieht man sich ja so einiges an Sachen drunter.
Nun habe ich aber das Problem, das die äußere Schicht durch das Kondenswasser innen immer nass/feucht wird.
Kann man so etwas irgendwie *umgehen*?


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin Inni- probiere mal 1. Lage Merinowolle (transportiert die Feuchtigkeit vom Körper weg) und 2. Lage Fleece (nimmt die Feuchtigkeit auf und speichert diese). An den Füßen genauso mit Merinowollsocken. Gruß aus dem Norden.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

...das die Hose an der Innenwand feucht wird ist meines Erachtens nach nicht zu umgehen- nach dem fischen zum trocknen aufhängen...


----------



## Sparky1337

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

danke für die Hilfe.....


----------



## Inni

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Danke,

werde das mit der Merinowolle mal probieren.


----------



## Inni

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Sparky1337 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> ich Brauche eine Wathose die für alle 4 Jahrenzeiten passt was gibt es da  ich lese hier gibt nichts  musst du 2 kaufen und lese  da  Atmungsaktive und Fleece unnterwäsche...  Wieder einer sagt musst du Neopren kaufen...
> 
> Was sagt ihr
> 
> Diesjahr soll sie zum Mefo genutzt werden!!!
> 
> Will damit anfangen




Hi Sparky,

zum Mefo angeln kann ich Dir keinen Tip geben. Ich nutze meine im Bach und letzte Woche das erste mal zum Dorsch-spinnen an der Ostsee (erstmalig und ohne Erfolg).
Mit einer Neopren möchte ich nicht im Sommer rum laufen. Das wäre mir bedeutend zu warm. 
Ansonsten siehe meine Frage oben mit der Unterwäsche. Als guter Tip noch: Anprobieren mit 3 Paar Socken. Ich habe bei meiner Atmungsaktiven das Problem, das die Füßlinge (3mm Neopren) so eng geschnitten sind, das ich nicht mehr als 2 paar normale Socken anziehen kann, dann wird es zu eng am Fuß und ich bekomme kalte Füße. Das ist ein entscheidender Nachteil. Aber bei der ersten Hose und Anprobe im Laden achtet man auf so etwas leider nicht.


----------



## Florossos

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi Leute|wavey:,

ich habe eine Frage:

Mein Scierra Zeal Dry Suit (https://youtu.be/aeCz2Co_P6Q?t=31) wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt und ich habe unten im rechten Füßling nach einiger Zeit im Wasser eine Wasseransammlung im Füßling.
Es muss also eine undichte Stelle am Füßling geben und dieser besteht aus Neopren und ist an den sonst atmungsaktiven Anzug angeklebt.
Ich habe schon im Füßling(innen/außen) an den Nähten Aquasure verarbeitet, aber es hilft nichts.
Kennt ihr einen Service (speziell hier Lübeck & Umgebung), welcher evtl. sogar einen neuen Füßling professionell anbringen kann?
PS: Man sieht auch im trockenen Zustand keine Löcher, oder Risse.

Danke:vik:


----------



## fluefiske

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Wenn Du Wasser im Füßling hast,muss das Leck nicht unbedingt am Füßling sein.Das Wasser kann auch am Oberschenkel eindringen und bis zum Füßling runterlaufen.
Mach mal das Hosenbein "Links" und füll dann Wasser rein,dann kannst Du sehen,wo Wasser austritt.
Stelle markieren und dann mit Aquasure behandeln.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Onkel Kai

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin. Vielleicht kann mir ja hier Jemand weiterhelfen.
Suche etwas recht spezielles und werde leider nirgendwo fündig.
Und zwar geht es um eine wasserdichte Jagd/Outdoorhose mit einer Art Neopren oder Silikon (?) Abschluss an den Fußenden.
In verbindung mit den richtigen Schuhen schließt diese absolut dicht ab sodass man problemlos damit waten kann.
Ein norwegischer Kumpel hat so eine von der Marke Härkila.
Allerdings möchte ich nur ungern 600€ für die Buxe ausgeben 
Kennt hier Jemand ne Alternative?
Und nein,Wathose scheidet aus 

Gruß, Kai


----------



## R.Flagg

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallöchen #h

ich habe mal eine Frage...ich habe mir heute meine erste Watjacke gegönnt, es ist die Scierra c&r geworden....diese habe ich mir online bestellt, da ich in dern nähe keinen guten Händler habe.

Als sie heute ankam, habe ich mal im Waschbecken die Hand und den Ärmel ins gefüllte Becken gehalten, um zu sehen ob sie Wasserdicht ist. Bereits nach zwei Sekunden began sich der Ärmel mit Wasser zu füllen. Ebenso ist der Reißverschluss zum schließen der Jacke undicht. Zwar dringt nur sehr sehr wenig Wasser ein, aber es kommt was durch. 

Hat jemand ebenfalls diese Jacke und kann einen kleinen Praxisbericht geben?

Wie sind sonst die Erfahrungen mit anderen Jacken bezüglich der Dichtigkeit?


----------



## tozi

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi,
eine Watjacke ist nicht wasserdicht wie die Wathose, sie heisst so weil sie kürzer geschnitten ist, damit sie bei höherem Wasserstand nicht unter der Wasserlinie und somit hinderlich ist.
Wenn mal der eine oder andere Platscher kommt, hält sie den ab. aber nix für unter Wasser.
Wenn du dicht willst, dann zb. Marinepool. wie hier: (keine Werbung) http://www.marinestore.de/de/dinghy-overall-red-marinepool.html
aber auch da läuft Wasser den Ärmel hoch.... muss ja, da die Luft nach oben rausgedrückt wird.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## R.Flagg

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Danke für die Antwort. Dass sie nicht hundertprozentig dicht ist dachte ich mir schon. Aber ich habe zumindest gehofft, dass man mal die Hand ins Wasser halten kann bzw. eine Welle über den arm bekommen kann, ohne dass die Kleidung darunter sofort nass ist.


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

...das sollte ne gute Watjacke können. Kann sie auch- zumindest die gore tex Jacken von simms. Auch längere Regenschauer sind damit kein Problem. Das lassen die sich leider gut bezahlen...


----------



## pikehunter0567

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo ich habe folgende Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine Watjacke von Ron Thompson, eher im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt, hält relativ gut und lange Wasser ab, sowohl Regen als auch Wellenschlag. Beim Eintauchen der Arme zieht meiner Meinung nach jede Jacke Wasser durch die Kapillarwirkung. Wenn du eine absolut wasserdichte Watjacke suchst , schau dich mal nach einer Baleno Flexothane um, die habe ich auch  ist vollkommen wasserdicht. Ich habe eine  hier im Anglerboard erstanden, im Laden glaube ich gibt's die nicht mehr. 
Mfg Ingo


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moinsen,

hat vielleicht jemand bereits Erfahrung mit der Erneuerung von Reißverschlüssen bei Watjacken?
Bei meiner Patagonia SST sind nach ca. 10 Jahren die Reißverschlüsse hin. Einmal der Große und ein Kleiner für die Seitentasche. Die Jacke ist gerade erst richtig eingetragen, wäre schade sich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit eine neue Jacke kaufen zu müssen. 
Meine Fragen: Welche Reißverschlüsse sind zu empfehlen und gibt es eine Schneiderei, bei der ihr gute Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht habt?


----------



## Memy

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

welche Neopren Wathose könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Wollte maximal 100 Euro ausgeben.

Bin 188 groß und wiege 85 Kilo.

Danke!


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Auch wenn niemand bisher meinem Vorposter weiterhelfen konnte (gut der Tag ist noch jung  ) kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für Watstiefel mit breitem Fußbett geben? Ich habe Hobbitfüße in gr. 46, stramme Waden und Oberschenkel (in einem Weinanbaugebiet würde das historisch bedingt wohl als sehr attraktiv gelten, da Nordhessen jetzt nicht die Mosel ist soll hier vereinfachend das Wort "Stampfer" zur Beschreibung herhalten), bei 1,83m würde ich eher von kurzen Beinen ubd langem Oberkörper sprechen.
Material ist erstmal zweitrangig für die drei vier mal die ich sie im Jahr nutzen würde, dementsprechend hätte ein günstiger Preis viel schönes. Falls eine Wathose im unteren Preissegment in Frage käme wäre mir ein Hinweis darüber sehr recht.

Danke!


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Memy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> welche Neopren Wathose könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Wollte maximal 100 Euro ausgeben.
> 
> Bin 188 groß und wiege 85 Kilo.
> 
> Danke!



Ich habe mir bei Askari gestern eine von Behr gekauft für knapp 60 €. Ich will erst einmal ausprobieren, ob das mit der Flugangelei was für mich ist. Daher wollte ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. An der Hose sind Gummistiefel dran. Ich eher korpulent, aber sie passte dennoch. Wie sie in der Praxis sich bewährt kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi, suche auch gerade eine neue Wathose, da meine DAM nasse Murmeln macht - sehr unangenehm...

Habe zwei im Focus und wollte mal fragen, wie die Langzeiterfahrungen aussehen:

1. Jenzi "fisching" 
2. Scierra Tundra V2 Boot Foot Neopren

Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen...


----------



## Kochtopf

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hat hier denn niemand quadratlatschen? :`-(


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Super vielen Dank! Ein Freund von mir, der an der Küste wohnt, hat die auch, daher ist die Jenzi auch mein Favorit. Wie sieht es aus mit der Schuhgröße? Der Stiefel hat ja noch 3 mm Neopren. In meinen Gummistifel meiner DAM brauche ich mind. 3 - davon 2 dicke - Socken.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hätte noch ein wathose, kein neopren.
Grösse 46?
Könnte ich veschenken. Aber selbstabholer!


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

@bastido Danke - das hilft!


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich würde die Jenzi nehmen.
Bei uns haben mitlerweile fast alle eine. Sie ist das beste was mir bis jetzt an Wathosen auf das Hinterteil gekommen  ist.
Im übrigen gibt es sie auch in  Bauchgröße für den etwas stämmigeren Angler.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Passt aber nicht auf grosse füsse.
Eher auf Kinder füsse!


----------



## Holzwurm81

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat hier denn niemand quadratlatschen? :`-(


Moin , habe auch große und breite Füße habe eine von Kenetic .grösse 47 bin 193 Gruß Bastian


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich Sa Ch doch kinderfüsse!
Männerfüsse fangen erst bei 50 an!


----------



## Hering 58

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich Sa Ch doch kinderfüsse!
> Männerfüsse fangen erst bei 50 an!



#6#6#6:m


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ja ist doch wahr!
Die kleinen gehwarzen als füsse zu bezeichnen...............


----------



## raku

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,

mal ne frage in die Runde. Hat jemand diese Watschuhe und kann was dazu sagen?

https://www.1000fliegen.de/Suchst-du-revolutionaere-Watschuhe-die-nahezu-unzerstoerbar-sind

Werden ja ganz schön angepriesen. Ob´s stimmt....?


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Jenzi nehmen.
> Bei uns haben mitlerweile fast alle eine. Sie ist das beste was mir bis jetzt an Wathosen auf das Hinterteil gekommen  ist.
> Im übrigen gibt es sie auch in  Bauchgröße für den etwas stämmigeren Angler.



Ja, die Jenzi wirds, ich bin jetzt nicht der kräftigste und hab kleine Füße. Also 41/42. Würde dennoch zur 43 tendieren. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? Zu groß?


----------



## zulu1024

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich habe ne 46 1/2 Schuhgröße und habe die 46/47. Da pass ich locker rein mit 2 paar dicken Socken. Also ne Nummer größer würde ich sie an deiner Stelle schon nehmen.


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

...bei mir werden es halt 1,5 Grössen, weil 42/43 gibt es nicht LOL:c


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hmm, leider gibt es die 42/43 nicht...


----------



## tom66

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache im Mai eine Woche Urlaub auf Fehrman und will mich auch mal im Spinfischen von der Küste aus versuchen. Das Thema ist absolutes Neuland für mich, habe ich in der Form noch nie gemacht.

Watbekleidung habe ich noch nicht, müsste ich also anschaffen. Was benötigt man denn im Mai für Kleidung? Sollte man Neopren nehmen oder lieber eine normale Wathose und dann mehr drunter? Falls Neopren, dann eher dünnes oder eher dickeres Neopren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## tozi

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo,
definitiv Neopren. Empfehlenswert wären sicher Filzsohlen. Hätte ich es gewusst, hätte ich mir auch eine mit Filz gekauft. Mir beim Klettern über nasse Steine auf Rügen zuzusehen, wäre sicher was für youtube.....
Ob 4 oder 5 mm macht meiner Meinung nach nicht viel aus. Meine hat 4 mm und mit ner Fleece-Latzhose drunter hab ich kein Problem, bei Vaschvitz 4 Stunden ohne viel Bewegung im 4° Wasser zu stehen. Eventuell dann die Schuhgröße eine Nummer höher, dann haben 2 Paar Socken auch Platz.
Petri!
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## tom66

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Das war schon mal sehr hilfreich. Habe mich jetzt für eine Wathose mit Füsslingen und Watschuhe mit Filzsohle entschieden. Kommt natürlich in Summe etwas teurer, aber das ist es mir wert. Muss ja nicht das letzte Mal an der See zum Spinfischen gewesen sein. Vielleicht komme ich ja auf den Geschmack und darüber hinaus kann man die Kombo auch in heimischen Gewässern verwenden.

Zum drunter ziehen hat mir die Idee mit der Fleece Latzhose auch ganz gut gefallen. So ein Ding werde ich mir noch dazu kaufen. Gibts ja schon für kleines Geld.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak

*AW: Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin #h
Habe das Gefühl, dass meine Wathose langsam an Inkontinenz leidet und habe ins Auge gefasst, mir dann mal ein Modell mit Reißverschluss zuzulegen... Macht so manche Situation stressfreier :q
Halten die Reißverschlüsse dicht? Wer hat da schon Langzeiterfahrung mit?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Locke

Moin Marcel,
auch wenn Dein Beitrag schon zwei Jahre her ist, vielleicht ist Deine damalige Neuanschaffung erneut inkontinent. 
Ich habe eine atmungsaktive Wathose von Vision mit Reissverschluss und kann berichten, die hält dicht.
ich würde wieder zu solch einer Hose greifen.
VG
thorsten


----------



## seatrout61

Nachdem meine Vision Extreme Zip aus 2009 mittlerweile perforiert ist, habe ich mir heute das Nach-Nachfolgermodell Vision Koski Zip zu 369 EUR bestellt.

Bin gespannt.

Nachtrag 28. Jan.: heute angekommen, passt wie angegossen und macht qualitativ einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Test im Wasser steht noch aus.


----------



## seatrout61

Test im Wasser bestanden, macht was sie soll und hält dicht...auch der Zipper (wo ja immer noch einige skeptisch sind, obwohl die mittlerweile 15 Jahre am Markt sind)...alles andere wäre auch fatal!

Will jetzt das Modell nicht in den Himmel loben, viel Auswahl in meiner Größe mit Zipper gab es nicht und die Koski war mit 369€ davon dann die günstigste....jünger, beweglicher (deshalb der Zipper, an/ausziehen geht einfach bequemer) und schlanker wäre es mit Sicherheit eine andere günstigere Hose geworden...ohne Zipper kostet dieselbe Hose gleich mal 100€ weniger.


----------



## sweazyy

Hallo,
super Thread, hab mich mal etwas durchgelesen/durchgeklickt.

Da ich auch neu in der Materie bin, bräuchte ich Ratschläge zur WATJACKE, habt ihr da evtl. was?

Neoprenhose, Handschuhe, Bekleidung für drunter ist fix.
Dann kann es am 15. DEZ hier in MV losgehen, hehe


----------



## seatrout61

Bis 2XXL ist der Markt noch groß...darüber wird es bei den Watjacken wie bei den Wathosen schwierig und meistens teuer.

Geoff Anderson bietet vom Einsteiger bis Profi Modelle...Auslaufmodelle oft reduziert.

Das Wichtigste ist aber, das die Jacke mit Unterbekleidung passen muss, weshalb sich im Zweifel ein Kauf beim Dealer vor Ort inklusive Anprobe empfiehlt...und da kommt es eben darauf an, was er da hat oder besorgen kann.


----------



## zulu1024

Ich habe eine Hodgeman Aesis, davor hatte ich eine frogg toggs Pilot. Die Pilot musste ich aber 3 mal tauschen und dann gab es das Geld zurück. Die wasserdichten Reißverschlüsse kamen anscheinend mit Salzwasser nicht zurecht, so dass man sie gar nicht mehr betätigen konnte. Mittlerweile gibt's die Pilot schon in der 3. Auflage. Vielleicht besteht das Problem ja auch nicht mehr. Davon ab war sie nämlich Super bequem, funktional und hat sehr warm gehalten.

Mit der Hodgeman bin ich jetzt nach über einem Jahr Einsatz sehr zu Frieden, hat wirklich alles was eine watjacke braucht - viele Taschen, innen wie außen, handwärmer, genügend Bewegungsfreiheit. Außerdem noch einen magnetischen flypatch, finde ich praktisch. Sie hält aber nicht so warm im Vergleich zur Pilot. Aus Preis-Leistungs Sicht sind die von Vision und Greys einen Blick wert.

Anprobieren wäre ratsam. Ich achte darauf, das es handwärmer gibt. Außerdem müssen verstellbare Bündchen an den Handgelenken vorhanden sein, damit dort kein Wasser reinlaufen kann. Entweder weite aus Neopren oder so schmale wie bei der Hodgeman, die gefühlt eine Mischung aus Kunstleder und Gummi sind. Da geht nix durch. Viele watjacken haben da auch so ein Pseudo Bund, kann man zwar irgendwie verstellen, aber es läuft trotzdem was durch. Passiert nämlich öfter bei Wellengang. Dann ist meist bis zur Elle alles Nass, fühlt sich bei Kälte dann sehr unangenehm an. Es muss wie gesagt auch genügend Platz sein. Aber die Hodgeman und die Pilot haben dies schon berücksichtigt, kann passieren dass man es doch eine Nummer kleiner braucht, bei der Pilot z.b. hat eine M gereicht obwohl ich sonst was zwischen L/XL brauche.
Bei meiner Suche ist mir dann noch aufgefallen, dass es am Hals meist ziemlich eng wurde, mit komplett geschlossen Reißverschluss. Mit Hals und Nackenwärmer konnte man viele Jacken gar nicht schließen, mit Schal erst recht nicht. Finde ich auch ein No-Go.


----------

